# Very Shanghai __上海__魔都派头



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

This Thread is Dedicated to:
*Shanghai, the Largest Chinese City*




流域 / Flowing by blackstation, on Flickr


Tops Bar - Banyan Tree Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


后外滩 / the back bund by blackstation, on Flickr


尾光 / replacement by blackstation, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing Road by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IFC Mall Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


where did I park my hovercar? by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

View from the Kempinski Bar by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Downtown Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

半球 / hemisphere by blackstation, on Flickr


超级视野 / super view by blackstation, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15332134123/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15645915649/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/13243046303/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/13973622546/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/13956310986/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14044189387/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14794066183/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14935985152/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14490074194/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14771149951/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15146008125/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15212780599/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15193378416/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/13011596365/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10943444623/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12968152485/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10771144273/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12615579064/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12521039744/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10417947575/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/12284552476/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10460047834/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9630258116/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9629924392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9627233503/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9626415031/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9598601971/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9601412926/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15340127037/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15360145369/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14126448142/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14259270534/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9500813545/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9503110198/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/11950327766/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9278146612/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9067116581/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9530524983/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10191532436/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/10978145965/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15443217081/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15225625589/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15511425621/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9079087798/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15071095788/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/9316318633/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/15469702442/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Interiors of the Pudong New Area Public Library - 浦东新区 图书馆*



DSC00240 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC00253-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC00230 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Symphony Orchestra - 上海交响乐团*
It is China's 2nd best Symphony Orchestra after the Beijing-based *China National Symphony Orchestra 中国交响乐团*



DSC02852-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC02530-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC02531-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Art Museum - 中华艺术宫*
It was converted from Shanghai Expo 2010's China Pavilion 



China Art Museum by Dàenchina, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*
Dubbed *"China's Fifth Avenue"*, it is the country's most famous High-end Shopping Street



DSC02206-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC00173-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC02397-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


DSC00170-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr










​


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Amazing pics!I am in love with this city!

Planning to visit in March,already got the Chinese visa:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Huaihai Road and Xintiandi at Night - 淮海中路 及 新天地 夜景*
Middle Huaihai Road is the other High-end Shopping Street in Shanghai second only to *Nanjing Road West*



Night in Shanghai by 李鸽/DoveLee, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Subway - 上海地铁*
With the total length of 548 km, it is the World's Largest Metro System



Century Avenue Station, Shanghai Metro by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


Century Avenue Station, Shanghai Metro by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


Standing by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


20141227-161656-_DSC0807 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*


Colonial Buildings on the Bund, Shanghai, China by buzzer999, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai, China by buzzer999, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao - 朱家角古镇*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai



ZhuJiaJiao Ancient Town by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


ZhuJiaJiao Water Village by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr









_DSC3239 by the.bryce, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Happy Chinese New Year ! *



Activity at the bund in the morning by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


The Bund, Shanghai by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund, Shanghai by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


Shanghai by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


Lujiazui Green Park by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Shanghai city by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Vieux village de Shanghai by [email protected], on Flickr


午夜街头 / midnight by blackstation, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum - 新上海自然博物馆*



Shanghai Natural History Museum by casper shaw, on Flickr


Shanghai Natural History Museum by casper shaw, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Power Station of Art (Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*



2015-01-25-09.34.49 by narboo, on Flickr


2015-01-25-11.03.49 by narboo, on Flickr


Façade by Ziyang Zhou, on Flickr


10th Shanghai Biennale by Ziyang Zhou, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qizhong Tennis Arena - 旗忠网球中心*



ATP1000 Shanghai by Ziyang Zhou, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Long Art Museum - 上海 龙美术馆*



2015-01-25-08.17.35 by narboo, on Flickr


2015-01-25-07.42.31 by narboo, on Flickr


2015-01-25-07.55.22 by narboo, on Flickr


Shanghai West Bund by 津, on Flickr


Shanghai West Bund by 津, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Local Delicacies - 上海美食*



ShengJianBao by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Xiao Long Bao - Crab Roe and Pork by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Xiao Long Bao - Crab Roe and Pork by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Roasted duck by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Homemade Baby Pork Ribs with Pine Nuts by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Pad Thai in egg envelope by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Sticky rice dumpling and steamed bun by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Fried seabass in spicy red sauce by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr


Salmon and avocado rolls, smoked at the table by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

China Road Trip 89 by FXTC, on Flickr


A view of Puxi... by Fran Azafrán, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

China Road Trip 90 by FXTC, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden District Shanghai by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2015 CNY Shanghai_-15 by erinohara73, on Flickr


2015 CNY Shanghai_-13 by erinohara73, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xintiandi Area - 新天地*



P1020910 by wensheng68, on Flickr


P1020917 by wensheng68, on Flickr


P1100335 by jyc860923, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0166 by tamas.doczi, on Flickr


Ghost Rider!! @Laowaijie, shanghai by Phreddie, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Jade Buddha Temple - 玉佛寺*


DSC_6974 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


DSC_6961 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


DSC_6973 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


DSC_6981 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr










*Buddhist Longhua Temple - 龙华寺*


DSC_7100 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


DSC_7114 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


DSC_7103 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Art Museum - 中华艺术宫*



Shanghai China Art Museum, China Pavilion of Expo 2010, China by search4michael, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai Post Office Headquarters (Now a Museum) - 旧上海邮政总局*










_DSC5389_ff.jpg by snotch, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/15876012884/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16410882709/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16596723495/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16509404532/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16409703670/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16545309675/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16312648557/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16310854888/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16409701250/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/16497572862/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/s_taylor_photography/15878422533/sizes/l












​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The wind is blowing by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

眩晕/The feeling of falling by casper shaw, on Flickr

徐家汇/Xujiahui by casper shaw, on Flickr

车流都市/Traffic & City by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SHANGHAI by 沈咪咪, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

后外滩 / the back bund by blackstation, on Flickr


环拥 / surrounded by blackstation, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Pinnacles 2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Shanghai Pinnacles by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Railway Station Area (Zhabei District) - 闸北 上海火车站 不夜城区块*


Untitled by sroslakmichael, on Flickr


Forest of Skyscrapers by sroslakmichael, on Flickr











*Wujiaochang Area (Yangpu District) - 杨浦 五角场*


Ｓｔｏｐ by Cameradoggy, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*
China's most famous shopping street


IMG_9066-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


IMG_9060-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


IMG_9054-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


IMG_9057-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海保利大剧院*
It is a new theatre built by the state-owned Conglomerate *China Poly Group Corporation (保利集团)*



15 Jan _ Poly Grand Theatre by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


15 Jan _ Poly Grand Theatre by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


15 Jan _ Poly Grand Theatre by Q's wandering..., on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Power Station of Art (or Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*



上海当代艺术中心 by songkailiu, on Flickr


上海当代艺术中心 by songkailiu, on Flickr


Powerstation of Art | Cai Guo-Qiang: The Ninth Wave exhibition by bureau36.com, on Flickr


Powerstation of Art | Cai Guo-Qiang: The Ninth Wave exhibition by bureau36.com, on Flickr


Powerstation of Art | Cai Guo-Qiang: The Ninth Wave exhibition by bureau36.com, on Flickr


上海当代艺术中心 by songkailiu, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Confucian Temple - 上海文庙*
It was first built in year 1294 AD during the *Yuan Dynasty*



20150313-SCAN56 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr


20150313-SCAN43 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr


20150313-SCAN44 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr


20150313-SCAN52 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr


20150313-SCAN45 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr


20150313-SCAN57 by sammael99 (75k+ views), on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao in Suburban Shanghai - 朱家角古镇*
Qingpu District, Shanghai's SW Suburb



IMG_2937 38 Zhujiajiao © by philippedaniele, on Flickr


IMG_2912 Zhujiajiao © by philippedaniele, on Flickr


IMG_2918 Zhujiajiao © by philippedaniele, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Yangshan Deep-Water Port - 洋山深水港 *
It is part of the *Port of Shanghai*, the World's Busiest Port.
It is connected to the Mainland by the 32.5 km (20.2 mi) *Donghai Bridge*. 











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16444341087/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gong Qing Forest Park - 共青森林公园*


Gong Qing Park, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr


Gong Qing Park, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Elevated Middle Yan'an Road - 延安中路 高架*



Fisheye by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


way to busy world by vike chang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai Longtangs  (Laneways) - 上海老弄堂*



IMG_3764-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3766-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3760-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3752-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3759-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3763-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Subway - 上海地铁*
With the total length of 548 km (340.5 mi), it is the *largest metro system in the world*. 



IMG_3739-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3738-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr


IMG_3748-1 by mail2stan, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Chengshan Botanical Garden - 上海辰山植物园*



Chengshan Botanical Garden by nilsm71, on Flickr


Chengshan Botanical Garden by nilsm71, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fudan University - 复旦大学*
Being the member of the *C9 League*, *Fudan University* is one of the Top Universities of China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17082005225/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17080486682/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17080511412/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16894412640/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16894207928/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Streets*



xintandy-style1 by martin grega photography, on Flickr


XINTANDI_SIDE by martin grega photography, on Flickr


soho1 by martin grega photography, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr


Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/17219435046/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Auto Show 2015 (Every Odd Year)*
It is one of the *Two Most Important Auto Shows in China*. The other being the *Beijing Auto Show (Every Even Year) *. 



MERCEDES BENZ GLC 2015 by SAUD AL - OLAYAN, on Flickr


MERCEDES BENZ GLC 2015 by SAUD AL - OLAYAN, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Michael Lee* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17139525156/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17236194842/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*


By *Michael Lee* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17207316721/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17261957925/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17055829268/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17160572218/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Auto Show 2015 (Every Odd Year)*
It is one of the *Two Most Important Auto Shows in China*. The other being the *Beijing Auto Show (Every Even Year) *. 



shanghai_auto show_2015-75 by erinohara73, on Flickr


shanghai_auto show_2015 by erinohara73, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*
China's busiest and the most famous shopping street










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17010502998/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17145025166/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*


Bund view from the Pudong Side by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruby2andor/16659854464/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai People *



Gurdians of an undying ritual~ Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr


Untitled by bambicrow, on Flickr


2015 Walks in Shanghai by Slava.S, on Flickr


the bund, shanghai by choo seong, on Flickr


2015 Walks in Shanghai by Slava.S, on Flickr


Suits You Sir by Andyandy SH, on Flickr


Auto Shanghai 2015 by flickrdn, on Flickr


Auto Shanghai 2015 by flickrdn, on Flickr


15 Jan _ Long Museum (West bund) by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


20150411-201414 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


I want an apple and I want it now by thomas.poeter, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Grand Prix 2015 *



image1.img.2048.medium by billyboes, on Flickr


Mercedes AMG Petronas at the Chinese Grand Prix by MediaGamut, on Flickr


Mercedes AMG Petronas at the Chinese Grand Prix by MediaGamut, on Flickr


1428492323306 by billyboes, on Flickr


2015_Shanghai_F1-14 by erinohara73, on Flickr


Mercedes AMG Petronas at the Chinese Grand Prix by MediaGamut, on Flickr


Formula One World Championship 2015, Round 3, Chinese Grand Prix by billyboes, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xintiandi Area - 新天地*



Shanghai Xintiandi 04 - 27-Feb-2015 by -郑爷-, on Flickr


Shanghai Xintiandi 06 - 27-Feb-2015 by -郑爷-, on Flickr


Shanghai Xintiandi 05 - 27-Feb-2015 by -郑爷-, on Flickr


Shanghai Xintiandi 02 - 27-Feb-2015 by -郑爷-, on Flickr


Shanghai Xintiandi 01 - 27-Feb-2015 by -郑爷-, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Pujiang 180 degree panorama by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


雾霾下的静谧之城-Under the haze of quiet city by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Hi,Shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum  - 新上海自然历史博物馆*



IMG_1950 by Wai2see, on Flickr


IMG_1682 by Wai2see, on Flickr


IMG_1552 by Wai2see, on Flickr


IMG_1363 by Wai2see, on Flickr


IMG_1978 by Wai2see, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai University (Baoshan Campus) - 上海大学 宝山校区*



Warm&Cold by Maple&Maple, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

拉丝 / drawbench by Black station, on Flickr


上空 / skyview by Black station, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Water Town of Zhujiajiao - 水乡古镇 朱家角*



Zhujiajiao Ancient Town - Shanghai's Venice by Kenny Vannucci, on Flickr


Zhujiajiao Ancient Town - Shanghai's Venice by Kenny Vannucci, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inside the Buddhist Jing'an Temple  - 静安寺 内景*



Jing'an Temple by Boy de Nijs, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui viewing from the Century Park *


Pudong Skyline by Boy de Nijs, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yongkang Road - 永康路 *
One of the most famous bar streets in Shanghai along with Hengshan Road and Huashan Road



20140601-011 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140601-013 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140601-010 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hermes Flagship Store at Huaihai Road - 淮海路 爱马仕旗舰店*



20140928-052 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140928-051 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140928-056 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140928-055 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140928-060 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr


20140928-065 by KOMODOXP, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Busy Traffic by the Jing'an Temple *


131109 Jing-an Temple, Shanghai-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Early morning in Shanghai by espinozr, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

breathe city by Black station, on Flickr


海市蜃楼 / mirage by Black station, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

云须 / the cloud beard by Black station, on Flickr


新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

God Ray by Black station, on Flickr


burst forth by Black station, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Before Typhoon by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


After the rain by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Central West Shanghai (Jing'an District) - 上海 静安区 *



stormside by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


best colour (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

. UndeFine by harry young, on Flickr


20160704 - L1180548 Shanghai by P S Chan, on Flickr


20160703 - L1180237 Shanghai M50 Art Space by P S Chan, on Flickr


Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


. UndeFine by harry young, on Flickr


法雲ㄧ隅 by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Morning walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2016 Chinese Lantern Festival at Yuyuan  Bazaar*


By *Tu_images* on flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25379113965/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25083780390/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25353260986/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25379102105/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24748609394/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24752621953/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Park next to the People's Square*
They form Shanghai's City Centre



People's Square by Benoit, on Flickr


Water lillies, People’s Park, Shanghai by Lengs83, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *yang zw* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/1590190/28930002965/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1590190/28597909134/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1590190/28743871682/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Twilight by dove lee, on Flickr


Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr













​


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

wow, one of the best shanghai photos compilation ever! thank you so much little universe!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District Skyline (Central-west Shanghai) *



CXIA3065 2 by Charlie Xia, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

gap shanghai soho by kelvin h, on Flickr








​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

In all sense, great photos! :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinling Road East - 金陵东路街景*



straight through by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum - 新上海自然历史博物馆 *



CN | Shanghai by Jan Martin, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*SOHO Fuxing Square - SOHO 复兴广场*



CN | Shanghai | SOHO by Jan Martin, on Flickr


CN | Shanghai | SOHO by Jan Martin, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland Park - 上海 迪士尼乐园 *












Shanghai Disneyland by Dennis Grice, on Flickr


Shanghai Disneyland by Dennis Grice, on Flickr


Shanghai Disneyland by Dennis Grice, on Flickr


Shanghai Disneyland by Dennis Grice, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*South Bund - 南外滩*



Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sky SOHO (or Lingkong SOHO) *



Shanghai by Sikun Sun, on Flickr


Shanghai Lingkong Soho by Sikun Sun, on Flickr









​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Along the Huangpu River - 浦江两岸*

Huangpu River is the last major tributary of the mighty Yangtze River.
The River flows through Shanghai's City Centre with the Bund and Lujiazui on both sides of the banks. It is considered as Shanghai's Mother River.



Sunrise at the Bund by Yee Kim, on Flickr


Sunrise at the Bund by Yee Kim, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Troika at Lujiazui*



The line begins to blur by Hak Wee, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District Skyline*
Central West Shanghai



Shanghai Central Intersection Jingan - 28-Jul-2016 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*



Bund Pano 04 - 06-Mar-2015 by BB, on Flickr


Bund Pano 03 - 06-Mar-2015 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Stunning photos from Shanghai.:applause:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai-534 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr


Shanghai-422 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Megacity with Population over 24 Million (more than entire Australia's Population)*



city walk by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


they come to see by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Shanghai Exhibition Centre (Former Sino-Soviet Friendship Building) *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oneworld72/24599621860/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui Harbour City Exhibition Centre *



IMG_8722 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8741 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8744 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_8715 by trevor.patt, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Buddhist Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*



Shanghai-55 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Colonial Era Buildings in Shanghai *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34371571871/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34460878176/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34460873546/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34341398682/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai light-painting by Eric Paré, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Renaissance Hotel Yuyuan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25419894364/sizes/l









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Skyscrapers at Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 高楼群*



Shanghai by YuCheng Jeng, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*SOHO The Bund - 外滩 SOHO*



建筑 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


Blue air by Cameradoggy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - 上海东方体育中心*



波动 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuzhou Road - 福州路*



下午 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

panoramaShanghai by jumbou29, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*SUSAS at "The Silo of 80,000 Tons" Art Museum - 上海城市空间艺术季 八万吨筒仓*


*SUSAS* is the short name for *Shanghai Urban Space Art Season*
*"The Silo of 80,000 tons" Art Museum* was converted from what was once the Asia's largest grain silo.



SUSAS by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


SUSAS by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


SUSAS by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


SUSAS by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*League of Legends 2017 World Championship Semifinal*




2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


2017 World Championship Semifinals Stage by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

absorbing the view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

when the clouds fall by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

street cleaners by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


GAP by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Old Downtown at Night - 浦西老中心区 夜景*



Shanghai by Lauter1986, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai International Circuit - 上海国际赛车场*



PCCA 2017 | Shanghai 2 by Will Bamber, on Flickr


PCCA 2017 | Shanghai 2 by Will Bamber, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

shanghai the bund shot on dji mavic pro by Finnel66, on Flickr










Sun setting behind Lujiazui Skyscapers by Krzysztof Pawliszak, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Stadium - 上海体育场*



shanghai stadium 2 by Stephen xue, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr



Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Up on the helipad by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


Up on the helipad by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


Up on the helipad by Q's wandering..., on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund Financial Centre at South Bund - 南外滩 外滩金融中心*




Shanghai architecture by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


Dramatic lights and shadows on the terrasse by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


Pudong skyline from Fuxing museum terrasse by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Jing'an Temple in Downtown Shanghai *




Visitors of Jingan temple by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


Jingan temple Shanghai by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Cameradoggy, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District - 静安区*



Untitled by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


Untitled by Cameradoggy, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Giant Interactive Group Headquarters - 上海巨人网络总部*



Giant Interactive Group Headquarters by Q's wandering..., on Flickr


Giant Interactive Group Headquarters by Q's wandering..., on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Jing'an Temple in Downtown Shanghai *




Jing'an Temple by Ryan Guy, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline at Dawn by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Century Park - 上海世纪公园*


By *Edz'sta* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/35067110036/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34973143721/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lupu Bridge Crossing the Huangpu River - 黄浦江 卢浦大桥 *



Expo Park with Leica M Monochrom (Type 246) by Yee Kim, on Flickr


Expo Park with Leica M Monochrom (Type 246) by Yee Kim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Old Downtown（Huangpu District) after Snow - 雪后上海黄浦区*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China

Huangpu District and Hongkou District formed *Shanghai's former British and American Concession (上海公共租界)*
Shanghai's the other famous *French Concession (上海法租界)* is in today's Luwan and Xuhui Districts.











Shanghai by laona, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum - 新上海自然博物馆*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27825298309/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27825296179/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong Lujiazui Viewing from the Garden Bridge - 外白渡桥看浦东陆家嘴*




Bridge and Pudong skyline by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Interiors of the Buddhist Jing'an Temple - 静安寺内景*



By *Frank Schwellnus* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fschwell/38665531665/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Interiors of the Plaza 66 at West Nanjing Road - 南京西路 恒隆广场内景*




Lunch walk by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Art Deco Shanghai Park Hotel Built in year 1934 - 装饰艺术派 上海国际饭店*

It was the *tallest building in Asia* from its completion in 1934 to 1958.





P1120785-2 by Simian Thought, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai after Snow Last Week*




CHINA0086 said:


> Shanghai winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

play by Black station, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund Finance Centre, Shanghai by fred sugar, on Flickr


Huangpu, Shiliupu, Shanghai, China by fred sugar, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund Finance Centre, Shanghai by fred sugar, on Flickr


The Bund Finance Centre, Shanghai by fred sugar, on Flickr


The Bund Finance Centre, Shanghai by fred sugar, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Art Deco Buildings at Fuzhou Road *



shanghai art deco 2 by Davy Laurens, on Flickr










​


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai landmark at sunset by NiCK Song, no Flickr


Light trails by Patrick Foto , no Flickr


Pouring Sunshine by Dennis Liang, no Flickr


Shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , no Flickr


Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, no Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城*



old shanghai by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Normandy Apartment at the former French Concession - 旧法租界 诺曼底公寓*



Wukang Mansion by Fwei Liu, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Shanghai Sunset Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Lanterns at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 春节灯会*



Lanterns in Yuyuan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


festival time in Yuyuan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*World's largest Starbucks Roastery in Shanghai's Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 星巴克上海烘焙工坊*




上海-星巴克臻選上海烘焙工坊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


上海-星巴克臻選上海烘焙工坊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


上海-星巴克臻選上海烘焙工坊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


上海-星巴克臻選上海烘焙工坊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


上海-星巴克臻選上海烘焙工坊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui Apple Flagship Store - 陆家嘴 苹果旗舰店*



上海-IFC by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

City Park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


walk in the park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Huangpu River by Fwei Liu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

环球100层 by Alex WJ, on Flickr








​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*test*

ok now.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr


Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr


Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

One Day in Shanghai by DuDu Xia, on Flickr


One Night in Shanghai by DuDu Xia, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai impression - Huangpu River at dusk by logical_j, on Flickr


Shanghai impression - Huangpu River shines in city lights at dusk by logical_j, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr


Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr


Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr


Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr


Shanghai by simoncheung66, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

First sunlight, Shanghai, China by BestCityscape, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Red Planet Kid's Playground at Daning Road*
Zhabei District, NW Shanghai


By *Amey Kandalgaonkar* from *Archdaily.com*











































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*RAC Coffee & Bar at Anfu Road*
Xuhui District, SW Shanghai

By *Feng Shi* from *Archdaily.com*

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World Expo Museum *

It was designed by local architects *ECADI* (华东建筑设计总院)
Shanghai-based *ECADI* is one of the largest and prestigious state-owned architectural design conglomerates in China


By *Shao Feng* from *Archdaily.com*
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World Expo Museum *

It was designed by local architects *ECADI* (华东建筑设计总院)
Shanghai-based *ECADI* is one of the largest and prestigious state-owned architectural design conglomerates in China


By *Shao Feng* from *Archdaily.com*















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World Expo Museum *

It was designed by local architects *ECADI* (华东建筑设计总院)
Shanghai-based *ECADI* is one of the largest and prestigious state-owned architectural design conglomerates in China


By *Shao Feng* from *Archdaily.com*















































​


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Shanghai - Pudong and the Bund


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great work here, little universe!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40173188024/sizes/l


IMG_7457 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


IMG_7444 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong Beyond Lujiazui - 陆家嘴之外的浦东*



China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr


China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr












​


----------



## Aqua_Chicago (May 15, 2010)

What a great city¡¡¡

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing Shanghai by DaDa1127, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum Entrance - 新上海自然历史博物馆*










Jing'an sculpture park, Shanghai. by Jose Luis Sánchez Jiménez, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Fosun Foundation Arts Centre at South Bund - 南外滩 复星艺术中心*
It is owned by Shanghai-based conglomerate and investment company *Fosun International  (复星国际)*











Organ by DaDa1127, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Park - 静安公园*










Jazz by StaubSaugerRoboter, on Flickr










*Gongqing Forest Park - 共青森林公园*










Scene in a park by cmc1 cmc, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century Longhua Temple Pagoda - 宋代 龙华寺塔*











Longhua by StaubSaugerRoboter, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Bookstore in Shanghai - 上海某书店*










R0007860 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr









R0007865 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr









R0007858 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*

It is China's most famous and busiest shopping street,
the more upscale shopping streets in Shanghai, however, are the *Nanjing Road West (南京西路)* and the *Huaihai Road (淮海路)*


By *Sebastian Stephan Thiel* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/27908046098/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/41735363682/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/27908030458/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai Astor House Hotel in Hongkou District - 上海虹口 浦江饭店 (旧称 礼查饭店)*


By *Sebastian Stephan Thiel* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/40877805395/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*
Shanghai's de facto City Centre










029_CHINA_SHANGHAI by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr









028_CHINA_SHANGHAI by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Skyline at Dusk - 浦西暮景*










DSC05090 (2) by Miles Moneyball, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiabei Country Park Visitor Center *

It was designed by Shanghai-based *East China Architectural Design & Research Institute*, 
one of China's largest state-owned Architectural Design Conglomerates.



Photos by *Wenyi Liu, Hongjie Guan, Ming Yang, Tianjun Zhang* from *archdaily.com*













































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Modern Art Museum* 

It was designed by Shanghai-based Local Architects *Atelier Deshaus (大舍建筑)*



Photos by *Fangfang Tian* from *archdaily.com*







































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Modern Art Museum* 

It was designed by Shanghai-based Local Architects *Atelier Deshaus (大舍建筑)*



Photos by *Fangfang Tian* from *archdaily.com*














































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Modern Art Museum* 

It was designed by Shanghai-based Local Architects *Atelier Deshaus (大舍建筑)*



Photos by *Fangfang Tian* from *archdaily.com*



























































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sky SOHO near Hongqiao Airport - 虹桥 凌空SOHO*










Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr









Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr









Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海保利大剧院*
The theatre is owned by *China Poly Group* and was designed by Japanese Architect *Tadao Ando  (安藤忠雄)*










Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr









Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr









Shanghai-2018.05.27 by HIROSHI SATO, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Consulate-General of the United Kingdom in Shanghai - 原英国驻上海总领馆*










Shanghai 2018 by diabon, on Flickr









Shanghai 2018 by diabon, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Multi-award Winning Waterhouse Hotel in South Bund - 上海南外滩 水舍时尚酒店*


It was designed by Shanghai-based local Architects *Neri and Hu (如恩设计研究室)*.
The building was converted from an existing three-story Japanese Army headquarters built the 1930s (during the *2nd Sino-Japanese War*)










Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr









Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr









Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr









Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr









Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr









Untitled by Rex Chu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2017-11-11 Shanghai by Loïc Claeys, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Yu Garden - 明代江南古典园林 上海豫园*











Yu garden by David Salgado, on Flickr











​


----------



## blackfire1624 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice photos!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Puxi Old Downtown - 上海浦西*










Shanghai Cityscape by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Hongkou Part of the North Bund - 虹口 北外滩*











2018-04-17-3012 by tonykliemann, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong Lujiazui Financial District - 浦东陆家嘴金融区*










2018-04-17-3015 by tonykliemann, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Natural History Museum at the Jing'an Sculpture Park - 上海自然博物馆和静安雕塑公园*













Shanghai Natural History Museum by Songpon Suradete, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Houtan Park - 上海后滩公园*










DSC_6532 by 2 D, on Flickr









DSC_6554 by 2 D, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gardens of the Shanghai International Cruise Terminal *










2018-04-16-1854 by tonykliemann, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Sinan Bookstore - 上海 思南书局*
The bookstore was converted from a mansion built in the 1920s. The renovation was designed by the Shanghai-based local architects *Wutopia Lab*


Photos by CreatAR images from archdaily.com





































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Sinan Bookstore - 上海 思南书局*
The bookstore was converted from a mansion built in the 1920s. The renovation was designed by the Shanghai-based local architects *Wutopia Lab*


Photos by CreatAR images from archdaily.com




























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shipyard 1862 Arts Complex *
The complex was converted from an old shipyard warehouse building. The renovation was presided by Japanese Architect *Kengo Kuma (隈 研吾)*


Photos by *Julien Lanoo* from archdaily.com

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*

Nanjing Road East is China's most famous and busiest shopping street.
The more upscale shopping streets in Shanghai, however, are the *Nanjing Road West  (南京西路)* and *Huaihai Road (淮海路*).











Nanjing Road - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Bund Reflection by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Illuminated, and Crowded by Tony Shi, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai reds, a series by thyngum, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Just Another Summer Night in Shanghai*










Starry starry night by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai before the Thunderstorm *










Before the thunderstorm by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









Before the thunderstorm by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Up High by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Apple Store at Nanjing Road East *


By *Carolina G.G.* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolina-pinseque/30079525944/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Carolina G.G.* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolina-pinseque/30674635796/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Lujiazui, Shanghai 2018 by Tony Shi, on Flickr









Lujiazui, Shanghai 2018 by Tony Shi, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Bokeh & Travel* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43976978624/sizes/l










20180719-DSC01012 by CCCHHHRRR, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Yu Garden - 明代豫园*


By *Janette Asche* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/45145297541/sizes/l









Yuyuan (Yu Garden) by Simon Chorley, on Flickr


By * Bokeh & Travel *from flcikr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/42540636850/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao in Suburban Shanghai - 朱家角古镇*



By * Bokeh & Travel *from flcikr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30284427328/sizes/l









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old and New Contrast - 新旧申城*










20180915_1423 by 123_456, on Flickr












*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*


By *Janette Asche* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44195110865/sizes/l














*South Bund - 南外滩*









外灘建築indigo1 by ADDER CHEN, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Pudong finance center by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr










Pudong finance center by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr















​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Shanghai is incredible and you too, little universe!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai International Settlement Municipal Council Building - 旧上海公共租界工部局大楼*












上海掃街 by ADDER CHEN, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

外灘建築indigo2 by ADDER CHEN, on Flickr










外灘建築indigo4 by ADDER CHEN, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Buddha Temple - 玉佛寺*










20180915_1289 by 123_456, on Flickr









20180915_1270 by 123_456, on Flickr









20180915_1300 by 123_456, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Buddha Temple - 玉佛寺*











20180915_1285 by 123_456, on Flickr















​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*ATP Shanghai Masters (Tennis) - ATP 上海大师赛*










Shanghai Masters Djokovic vs Anderson by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr









Shanghai Masters by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai, China 2015 by Zack Burke, on Flickr


Shanghai view from the Oriental Pearl building by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongkou Football Stadium - 虹口足球场*










Shanghai Hongkou Stadium by architectures ideas, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund and Beyond: A Wide Long Exposure. by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr









Shanghai: The Bund and Beyond by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海保利大剧院*










Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre by Scott Hsu, on Flickr











​


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos from Shanghai, as always. Thanks form sharing.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West (Jing'an District) - 静安 南京西路*











Shanghai Exhibition Center by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Kerry Center + Shangrila Hotel by Yee Kim, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongqiao Area (Changning District) - 虹桥商圈*










Hongqiao District by Lowcola, on Flickr









Donghua University by Lowcola, on Flickr









Highways at day by Lowcola, on Flickr









Hongqiao Central Garden by Lowcola, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Auto Museum *


By *Markus Bahlmann* from flickr








https://www.*************************/48061191381/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund, Shanghai by David Zhang, on Flickr









The Bund in Shanghai by David Zhang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Angle view of the Bund and Lujiazui Financial District at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr









Angle view of the Bund and Lujiazui Financial District at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

南浦大桥夜景 by David Zhang, on Flickr









黄浦江夜景 by BestCityscape, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Envision Pavillion at Himalayas Center*










Envision Pavillion by Joey Yu, on Flickr









Envision Pavillion by Joey Yu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Envision Pavillion at Himalayas Center*



Envision Pavillion by Joey Yu, on Flickr


Envision Pavillion by Joey Yu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiading Library *










Jiading Library by Joey Yu, on Flickr









Jiading Library by Joey Yu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

YuYuan TeaHouses by Azrin Az, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Natural History Museum - 上海自然博物馆*










CN | Shanghai by Jan Martin, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuxing Road SOHO*










CN | Shanghai | SOHO by Jan Martin, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West (Jing'an District) - 静安 南京西路*










P0000782 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr









P0000793 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square Area - 人民广场*










Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangfulin Relics Park - 广富林遗址公园*










Guang Fu Lin, Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr









Guang Fu Lin, Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr









Guang Fu Lin, Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangfulin Relics Park - 广富林遗址公园*










Guang Fu Lin, Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr









Guang Fu Lin, Shanghai by Kittipong, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Fermin Ezcurdia* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezcurdia/43666376255/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai Sacred Heart Hospital (Yangpu District) - 旧上海圣心医院*










Shanghai by Artem Denisov, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Pudong Airport Terminal 2 *


By *Markus Bahlmann* from flickr









https://www.*************************/48385047636/











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

都市的脉搏 by BestCityscape, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

外滩 by BestCityscape, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

航拍，上海 by BestCityscape, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IFC Shanghai Apple Store by N77022, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The bund by J Wang, on Flickr









Shanghai silhouette by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Shiliupu Wharf - 上海 十六铺码头*










Shanghai Shiliupu Wharf 十六铺码头 by J Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Bund Financial Center - 上海外滩金融中心*










Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Bund Financial Center - 上海外滩金融中心*










Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Chine - 191.jpg by JeuneNico, on Flickr









Chine - 211.jpg by JeuneNico, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Jürgen Freymann* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/48743162771/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/48743351297/sizes/l















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Jürgen Freymann* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/48742833413/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/48743587223/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Changfeng Park - 上海长风公园*










Changfeng Park - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Changfeng Park - Shanghai - Short Version by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Yu Garden - 上海豫园*










Yu Garden, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









Yu Garden, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Yu Garden - 上海豫园*










Yu Garden, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









Yu Garden, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District - 静安区*










View from our Hotel Room by Glenn Jones, on Flickr









View from our Hotel Room by Glenn Jones, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Huangpu park and the Bund by Jordi PC, on Flickr











Waibaidu bridge by Jordi PC, on Flickr











Huangpu river by Jordi PC, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bund of Shanghai by Jordi PC, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Confucius Temple - 上海文庙*










Shanghai Confucian Temple, Shanhghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









Shanghai Confucian Temple, Shanhghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Confucius Temple - 上海文庙*










Shanghai Confucian Temple, Shanhghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









Shanghai Confucian Temple, Shanhghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Dream Center under Construction - 建设中的上海梦中心*










From *marketing-interactive.com*




























Sunset at New CBD of Shanghai by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Huangpu River, Shanghai Houtan Park by J Wang, on Flickr









P0001020 Shanghai South Waterfront Promenade Pudong Sunset - 07-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

P0000990 Shanghai South Bund Sunrise PANO - 07-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr









P0001143 Pudong EXPO Waterfront Sunset - 20-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *syue2k* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/48807154711/sizes/l/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - 上海东方体育中心*










_DSC2176 by fen hom, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - 上海东方体育中心*










东方体育中心 by fen hom, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Museum at the People's Square - 人民广场 上海博物馆*
The new Shanghai Museum will be built in Pudong in coming years











20443-Shanghai-Pano by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









20417-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*











20441-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









20449-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









20483-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*











20419-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









20414-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









20413-Shanghai by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Holy Trinity Church - 上海圣三一教堂*


By *蓝月* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Joy City Shopping Centre and Ferris Wheel - 上海大悦城摩天轮*


By *蓝月* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by robert jewitt, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund at Night - 外滩夜景*











The Bund Shanghai- by andrew musselwhite, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century (Year 977 AD) Longhua Temple Pagoda - 宋代 龙华寺塔*











Chiny - Shanghai by TADEUSZ BARAN, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*70th Anniversary of China National Day Light Show - 70周年国庆灯光秀*
























Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Dragon Kite on the Bund by Mark Kortum, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*











Photo Sep 14, 11 00 54 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Power Station of Art - 上海当代艺术博物馆*
The Power Station of Art, which was converted from a Power Station, is also known as the Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum 












#上海當代藝術館 by David C W Wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Bund Art Precinct - 西岸艺术中心*

The West Bund Art Corridor consists of dozens of art galleries and museums, including the well known *Long Museum (West Bund)*



By *Linen Green* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48796866783/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48797186251/sizes/l/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai TaiKoo Hui - 上海太古汇*










TaiKoo Hui, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Exhibition Centre (Former Sino-Soviet Friendship Building) *











Shanghai Exhibition Centre, Jing'an Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Wei Kuan Tay* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/koobird/48907367507/sizes/l/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai European Skyline by Alida Thorpe, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Power Station of Art - 上海当代艺术博物馆*
The Power Station of Art, which was converted from a Power Station, is also known as the Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum 











#上海當代藝術館 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#上海當代藝術館 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#上海當代藝術館 by David C W Wang, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foxconn Shanghai Headquarters - 上海富士康总部*











FOXCONN HQ by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









FOXCONN HQ by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Long Museum (West Bund) - 上海龙美术馆 西岸馆*











Eye to eye with the elephant by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr









sculpture IV by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongqing Forest Park - 共青森林公园*










Morning Woodland by Ladref C, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Park - 人民公园
*










People's Park and Nova Plaza and Radisson Blu Hotel, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr









Barbarossa Restaurant, People's Park, Shanghai, China by Stefan Fussan, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The North Bund Shanghai by J Wang, on Flickr









The North Bund Shanghai by J Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World's Largest Starbucks at Nanjing Rd West*










Biggest Starbucks of the world by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr









Starbucks coffe bar by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Park along the Suzhou River *










上海苏州河河滨公园 by J Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roof of the Sinar Mas Center *










kaleidoscope by L-E-N-G, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

shanghai-外滩源 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai by Roland Wich, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Columbia Country Club Camp - 原哥伦比亚总会 (美国乡村总会)*
It was first built by American expats in Shanghai in 1925 as a country club, 
but later was used as a Japanese internment camp for civilian detainees during World War II.


from *weibo.com*











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Columbia Country Club Camp - 原哥伦比亚总会 (美国乡村总会)*
It was first built by American expats in Shanghai in 1925 as a country club, 
but later was used as a Japanese internment camp for civilian detainees during World War II.


from *weibo.com*







































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*











Nanjing Road shopping st 1 by Adam Lane, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

View from Henderson Metropolitan Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*11th Century Songjiang Square Pagoda - 宋代 松江方塔*


By *拍到是缘分* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *spongebobsdy* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *种花家的小黑* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Orthodox Church of Our Lady Hall- 东正教圣母大堂*
It was a Russian Orthodox Church built in 1936. 
Shanghai accepted a lot of Russian immigrants after the Russian Revolution in the 1920s and 1930s



By *Allen Yao* from 500px.com




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Jing'an Temple after Snow - 雪后 静安寺 *


By *Mag1cZh0u* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Anglican Holy Trinity Church - 圣公会 圣三一堂*


By *福星KoChiu* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Joy City Shopping Center's Rooftop Ferris Wheel- 大悦城摩天轮*


By *Eric.Yang* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huaihai Road at Night - 淮海路夜景*
Huaihai Road along with *Nanjing Road *(both East & West Sections) are the two leading shopping streets in Shanghai 


By *涼凉の 湯* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huaihai Road at Night - 淮海路夜景*
Huaihai Road along with *Nanjing Road *(both East & West Sections) are the two leading shopping streets in Shanghai 


By *Vico* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road (West Section) - 南京西路*


By *小花_Beau* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Mag1cZh0u* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Definitely Shanghai has the best city skyline of the world!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Columbia Country Club Camp - 原哥伦比亚总会 (美国乡村总会)*
It was first built by American expats in Shanghai in 1925 as a country club, 
but later was used as a Japanese internment camp for civilian detainees during World War II.


Photos from *smartshanghai.com*







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Centre Pompidou Art Museum (Shanghai West Bund) - 上海西岸 蓬皮杜中心*
*West Bund (西岸)* is an art precinct on the west bank of the *Huangpu River* in Shanghai.
There are dozens of art museums and galleries in West Bund Area, including the famous *Long Art Museum (龙美术馆)*。

Photos from designboom.com





















From *france24.com*


> *French President Macron inaugurates branch of the Centre Pompidou art museum in Shanghai*
> 
> 
> *French President Emmanuel Macron inaugurated an outpost of Paris's famed Centre Pompidou modern art museum in Shanghai on Tuesday, the museum's first to open outside Europe following recent branch openings in Malaga and Brussels. *
> ...







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Sunrise and Sunset - 魔都的日出和日落*


By *spongebobsdy* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *福星KoChiu* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao in Qingpu District - 青浦 朱家角古镇*


By *金·摄影* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Old and New - 新旧 申城*


By *放羊君* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Stadium - 上海体育场*


By *小花_Beau* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *༒楓༒* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *༒楓༒* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *WOODRUFF* from 500px.com











By *无界* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai International Marathon 2019 - 上海国际马拉松赛2019*


By *yinggw/阿伟* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *mango* from 500px.com









By *qxiaodong / 东东* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Bulgari Hotel - 上海宝格丽酒店*
The old building of Shanghai Bulgari Hotel was converted from former *Shanghai Chamber of Commerce Headquarters Building (上海总商会大楼旧址)* built in year 1920



By *Roger警长* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*InterContinental Shanghai Wonderland - 上海世茂深坑洲际酒店*

The hotel has been built on the site of an abandoned quarry and, notably, features some rooms underwater.


By *无界* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiao Tong University Old Campus Main Gate - 上海交通大学老校门*
Being member of the *C9 League (China's Ivy League)*, Shanghai Jiao Tong University is one of the top universities in China


By *无界* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Normandie Apartments Built in 1924 - 上海武康大楼*


By *士琦* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai General Post Office Building Clocktower Statues - 旧上海邮政总局钟楼雕塑*
The sides of the clocktower are decorated with three statuary groups. The central group features Hermes, flanked by Eros and Aphrodite, the god and goddess of love. 



By *Roger警长* from 500px.com




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*


By *鹿* from 500px.com




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *云落予我* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai History Museum - 上海历史博物馆*
The Museum was converted from the former *Shanghai Race Club Building (上海跑马总会)* built in 1934



By *yinggw/阿伟* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Silo of 80,000 Tons Art Museum - 上海 八万吨筒仓艺术中心*
The art museum was converted from what was once the Asia's largest grain silo


By *无界* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Zen Buddhist Zhiye Temple in Songjiang District - 松江 知也禅寺*


By *无界* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wusongkou International Cruise Terminal in Baoshan District - 宝山吴淞口国际邮轮港*
Wusongkou in North Shanghai is where the *Huangpu River (黄浦江)* meets the *Yangtze River (长江)*



By *逐风* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Sinar Mas Center - 北外滩国际客运中心*


By *Kit柒叶* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Phase 1 of Thomas Heatherwick's 1000 Trees Shanghai is near Completion*


Photos from *[url]www.dezeen.com*[/URL]



































Rendering from *[url]www.heatherwick.com*[/URL]




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Phase 1 of Thomas Heatherwick's 1000 Trees Shanghai is near Completion*


Photos from *[url]www.dezeen.com*[/URL]

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Old and New - 新老申城*


By *基诺Genovision* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## solidsergio7 (Jul 13, 2018)

When I see pictures of Shanghai in this very thread makes me reconsider If I pull Tokyo off my next trip. :lol: 

Not that I don't love Tokyo, but somehow Shanghai amazes me even more when it comes to a marvelous urban eyesore!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *演繹華麗* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Dannyhu* from 500px.com














By *Allen Yao* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai IFC (Left) and Bank of China Tower (Right) - 国金中心和中银大厦*

By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com
















*The Bund SOHO - 外滩SOHO*

By *曜有光* from 500px.com

















*Shanghai Jiushi Group Headquarters - 上海久事大厦*

By *虫虫* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MaxWell* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Very Nightly Shanghai - 越夜越上海*



By *曜有光* from 500px.com













By *yinggw / 阿伟* from 500px.com






















By *BG4GNR* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Free-Trade Zone Dishui Lake Area - 上海自贸区 滴水湖区域*


By *Allen Yao* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Along the Huangpu River - 浦江两岸*


By *pelen97* from 500px.com












By* 阿琛* from 500px.com




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District at Night - 静安夜色*


By *yinggw / 阿伟* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Night Views of Huangpu District - 黄浦区夜景*


By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*InterContinental Shanghai Wonderland - 上海世茂深坑洲际酒店*
The hotel has been built on the site of an abandoned quarry and, notably, features some rooms underwater.


By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, Where East Meets West - 东西合璧 上海滩*


By *zexuedong* from 500px.com
































By *mini * from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lupu Bridge - 卢浦大桥*


By *Nicholas Zhang* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Lantern Festival at Yuyuan Bazaar  - 豫园新年灯会*


By *mini* from 500px.com









By *yinggw* from 500px.com









By *xilaoci* from 500px.com









By *小米爱旅行* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com













By *mini *from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *melissa mj liu* from 500px.com













By *勇敢的morty* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *书生哥哥* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

魔都黎明破晓, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px









上海城市夜景, by 先森wang on 500px.com










南京东路步行街, by 逐风 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

滨江夜, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px









行云流水, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px









风雨欲来, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

万象丛生, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px









上海mdash繁华与市井, by Boccaria（包卡利亚） on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A National Laboratory at Zhangjiang Hi-Tech Park - 张江国家实验室*
This is a national-level laboratory dedicated to the cutting-edge quantum physics and related scientific researches.









by 清茶淡水 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 基诺Genovision on 500px









by 公海舞王Amagi  on 500px









by 公海舞王Amagi  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Railway Station Area - 上海火车站 不夜城商圈*









by Rex Zou on 500px









by Rex Zou on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai Municipal Library Built in 1935 - 旧上海市立图书馆 (现杨浦区图书馆)*









by 雨霓为萧 on 500px




*Buddhist Jing'an Temple at Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 静安寺*









by 雨霓为萧 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Great World Entertainment Complex - 上海大世界*
Built in 1917, it had gained a reputation as the “No. 1 Entertainment Venue in the Far East.”

















by 无界 on 500px









by 雨霓为萧 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Moore Memorial Church Built in 1931 - 上海沐恩堂*









by 基诺Genovision on 500px



*Shangahi Union Church Built in 1886 - 上海联合礼拜堂*









by BG4GNR on 500px




*Shanghai Holy Trinity Church Built in 1869 - 上海圣三一教堂*









by 北楓 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Shanghai was the most Cosmopolitan City in the Far East from late 19th Century until the Communist's takeover in 1949









by jxxnet on 500px









by 无界 on 500px









by 其实我还好📷 on 500px









by 小泼墨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*









by 用户 on 500px









by 用户 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongkou District (Former American Concession) - 虹口区(旧美租界)*
Hongkou was the American Concession before its merger with the neighbouring British Concession to form the *Shanghai International Settlement** (上海公共租界)*









by 用户 on 500px









by 用户 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 无界 on 500px









by 无界 on 500px









by 先森wang on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 韩晓蓓 on 500px









by 无界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*









by 韩晓蓓 on 500px









by 韩晓蓓 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 云疏星簇 on 500px









by 云疏星簇 on 500px









by 板栗Leo on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 板栗Leo on 500px









by mango021 on 500px









by 425zx on 500px









by 韩晓蓓 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Free-Trade Zone** Dishui Lake Area - 上海自贸区 滴水湖区域*








by 清茶淡水 on 500px




*A National Laboratory at Zhangjiang Hi-Tech Park - 张江国家实验室*
This is a national-level laboratory dedicated to the cutting-edge quantum physics and related scientific researches.








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 139****2439 on 500px









by 爱喝野格的JC on 500px









by LvFaShi Sean on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北楓 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 陈继杰 上海 on 500px









by Typhoon on 500px









by OneDayFoto on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - 上海东方体育中心*










by Typhoon on 500px









by Typhoon on 500px









by Typhoon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px









by Ethancloud on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Former Shanghai World Expo Site - 上海世博园区*









by 韩晓蓓 on 500px









by taoshushooting on 500px









by taoshushooting on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小聪聪 on 500px









by 上海毛头 on 500px









by 海阳鱼 on 500px









by 上海毛头 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 173****4166 on 500px









by 173****4166 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Amagi1945 on 500px









by 桔伴orange  on 500px









by 173****4166 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逆行的哥白尼 on 500px









by Amagi1945 on 500px









by 桔伴orange on 500px









by 何惧北风 on 500px​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingtuan**, A Shanghainese Dessert - 江浙名点 青团 (艾草团)*
Qingtuan is a traditional food in us Wu-speaking Region (Shanghai, Zhejiang and Southern Jiangsu) during *Qingming Festival** (清明节)*









by 暗光Dark on 500px









by 暗光Dark on 500px









by 暗光Dark on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Shanghai Shikumen Neighbourhoods - 上海石库门*










by Roger警长 on 500px









by Roger警长 on 500px









by Roger警长 on 500px









by 小泼墨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Dawn - 魔都破晓*









by Amagi1945 on 500px










by Amagi1945 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Silo of 80,000 Tons Arts Center - 八万筒仓艺术中心*
The Art Museum was converted from the building what was once the largest Grain Silo in Asia









by 老淡  on 500px








by 老淡  on 500px









by OneDayFoto on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Dream Center Under Construction (Near Completion) - 即将完工的上海梦中心*
The Dream Center is a large-scale production studio and theme park converted from a former dockland on the west bank of the Huangpu River
It is developed and owned by Shanghai-based film production company *Pearl Studio **(东方梦工厂)*





















👆
Render shown as above









by 书生哥哥  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Uncle Jason on 500px









by 白鸽Dove on 500px









by 白鸽Dove on 500px









by 无界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 白鸽Dove on 500px









by 白鸽Dove on 500px









by 白鸽Dove on 500px









by 白鸽Dove on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Power Station of Art** (or Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*
It is a Contemporary Art Museum Converted from an Old Power Station









by 小明 on 500px






*Shanghai 1000 Trees Project by British Architect **Thomas Heatherwick*









by 小明 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BG4GNR  on 500px









by BG4GNR  on 500px









by BG4GNR  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 海鸥之声Yi  on 500px









by lu on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Holy Trinity Church** Built in 1869 - 原公共租界 圣三一堂*
It is a Protestant (Anglican) Church at Jiujiang Rd in Huangpu District (Former British Concession), Central Shanghai









by 北楓 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px






*St. Ignatius Cathedral** (or Xujiahui Cathedral) Built in 1910 - 圣依纳爵主教座堂 (徐家汇天主堂)*
It is a Roman Catholic Cathedral, located in Xujiahui, Xuhui District, SW Shanghai









by Iron Bizkit on 500px






*The Normandie Apartments Built in 1924 - 原法租界 武康大楼 (诺曼底公寓)*
It is located at Wukang Rd, Xuhui District (Former French Concession), SW Shanghai









by 恺豆子 on 500px









by 海鸥之声Yi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Temple Area at Nanjing Rd West - 南京西路 静安寺*









by 海鸥之声Yi on 500px









by 海鸥之声Yi on 500px









by 海鸥之声Yi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区*









by 海鸥之声Yi  on 500px









by Pudding on 500px









by Pudding on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sinan Books Poetry Store converted from the St Nicholas Church Built in 1932 - 思南书局 (原法租界 圣尼古拉堂) *
St Nicholas Church was a Russian Orthodox Church in the former French Concession of Shanghai.
The building was built in 1932 on the initiative of White Russians in Shanghai, refugees of the revolution of 1917, especially General Glebov.
It was consecrated in 1937 in honour of St Nicholas, patron saint of the former Russian Emperor, Nicholas II.


Photos from *archdaily.com*

*
















*










*







*














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sinan Books Poetry Store converted from the St Nicholas Church Built in 1932 - 思南书局 (原法租界 圣尼古拉堂) *
St Nicholas Church was a Russian Orthodox Church in the former French Concession of Shanghai.
The building was built in 1932 on the initiative of White Russians in Shanghai, refugees of the revolution of 1917, especially General Glebov.
It was consecrated in 1937 in honour of St Nicholas, patron saint of the former Russian Emperor, Nicholas II.



































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Art Museum - 中华艺术宫*









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Standard-Vacuum Oil Company Building at Sichuan Rd - 四川中路 旧美孚洋行大楼*









by 韩豆 on 500px





*Art Deco Buildings at Fuzhou Road - 福州路 装饰艺术风格大楼群*









by westwind西风 on 500px





*Former **Shanghai St. John's University** - 旧上海圣约翰大学*









by 韩豆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*

夜上海，夜上海
你是个不夜城，华灯起
乐声响，歌舞升平









by 放羊君 on 500px









by 放羊君 on 500px









by 放羊君 on 500px









by 放羊君 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dishui Lake - 滴水湖*









by 阿星 on 500px




*Jinhai Lake - 金海湖 (上海の🐟)*









by 阿星 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*









by 阿星 on 500px






*Mexican Navy's Sail Training Vessel ARM Cuauhtémoc Visiting Shanghai - 访沪的墨西哥海军夸乌特莫克风帆训练舰*









by 阿星 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai National Exhibition and Convention Center** - 上海国家会展中心*
It is located immediately to the west of the Hongqiao Transportation Hub.
It is the permanent hosting venue of the *China International Import Expo* (*CIIE, 中国国际进口博览会 *)










by 阿星 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿星 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanpu Bridge - 南浦大桥*










by 王森 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Artravelersr on 500px









by Artravelersr on 500px









by Artravelersr on 500px









by Artravelersr on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Artravelersr on 500px









by Artravelersr on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangshan Port - 洋山港*
The Port of Shanghai is the World's Busiest Container Port









by JWFllu on 500px









by JWFllu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Typhoon on 500px









by Iron Bizkit  on 500px









by Iron Bizkit  on 500px









by Iron Bizkit  on 500px









by Iron Bizkit  on 500px​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland Park - 上海迪士尼









*










by Iron Bizkit on 500px









by Iron Bizkit on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*
The Red Star at the forefront of the photo is the Pinnacle of the *Shanghai Exhibition Center.*
Shanghai Exhibition Center was Built in 1955 as the* Sino-Soviet Friendship Building* to commemorate the alliance between China and the Soviet Union








by 老安® on 500px





*Yan'an Road - 延安路*








by 老安® on 500px





*Lujiazui View from the Hongkou District - 虹口看陆家嘴*








by Ricky on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by aiyue on 500px









by aiyue on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px









by richor  on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai **National Convention and Exhibition Center** - 上海国家会展中心*








by 励Eloi (ง •̀_•́)ง  on 500px





*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*








by aiyue on 500px









by aiyue on 500px





*Yan'an Elevated Road** - 延安路高架*








by aiyue on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大铁锚 on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by FMAX | 漂亮的内存条 on 500px









by 闫家大猫 on 500px









by 闫家大猫 on 500px









by FMAX | 漂亮的内存条




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 基诺Genovision on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px









by 基诺Genovision on 500px




*The Moller Villa Built in 1936 - 马勒别墅*
It is located at South Shanxi Road in the Former French Concession Area 








by Typhoon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Intercontinental Shanghai Wonderland - 上海佘山世茂深坑酒店 *









by Puguxipou!! on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大铁锚 on 500px









by Puguxipou!! on 500px









by Iron Bizkit on 500px









by Iron Bizkit on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Charles on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by Sammy on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongqiao Railway Station - 虹桥火车站*
It is one of the Largest Railway Stations in Asia









by Photo_Joe on 500px









by Photo_Joe on 500px









by Photo_Joe on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongkou Football Stadium - 虹口足球场*
Hongkou District








by 硝滩 on 500px








by Photo_Joe on 500px





*Shanghai Stadium - 上海体育场*
Xuhui District








by Photo_Joe on 500px









by Photo_Joe on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 云疏星簇 on 500px









by 云疏星簇 on 500px









by 一乙 on 500px









by 云疏星簇 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund Center - 外滩中心*








by 瀚轩Wilhelmus on 500px



*Shanghai Railway Station - 上海火车站*








by 瀚轩Wilhelmus on 500px



*Yu Garden and Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园和豫园商城







*
by 瀚轩Wilhelmus on 500px




*Shanghai Museum - 上海博物馆*








by 胡小逗同学 on 500px




*White Magnolia Plaza - 白玉兰广场*








by Peak on 500px​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 肉联厂RPF®哲翔 on 500px









by 肉联厂RPF®哲翔 on 500px









by 肉联厂RPF®哲翔 on 500px









by 肉联厂RPF®哲翔 on 500px









by 肉联厂RPF®哲翔 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TheZJ666 on 500px









by TheZJ666 on 500px









by TheZJ666 on 500px









by TheZJ666 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East during the Covid-19 Lockdown - 疫情下南京路的冷清*
Nanjing Rd East is the busiest and most famous shopping street in China









by Fandick on 500px









by Fandick on 500px








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px












by 一乙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一乙 on 500px








by 一乙 on 500px








by Fandick on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Grand Gateway Shopping Center after Revamp at Xujiahui - 改造后的徐家汇港汇广场*









by 阳光明媚 on 500px









by 阳光明媚 on 500px









by 海阳鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 425zx on 500px









by 425zx on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eric on 500px









by Eric on 500px









by Eric on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px









by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 明哥 on 500px









by 明哥 on 500px









by 明哥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 励Eloi (ง •̀_•́)ง on 500px










by 明哥 on 500px









by 明哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*From Dawn to Dusk - 从日出到日落*









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Pudong International Airport - 上海浦东国际机场*









by _ on 500px









by _ on 500px









by _ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*









by 无界 on 500px









by Typhoon on 500px









by 乳名:大庆 on 500px









by 落尘 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 浩然天 on 500px









by 口天冖车火火 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 迷糊蛋儿 on 500px









by Allen Yao on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Shanghai International Settlement ** - 旧上海 英美公共租界*
The International Settlement was formed from the 1863 merger of the British Concession and American Concession in Shanghai.
The other foreign concession in Shanghai was the *French Concession** (上海法租界) *









by 异乡人 on 500px









by 阿糖🍭on 500px


*Former **HSBC Bank Shanghai Headquarters Building** - 旧上海 英商汇丰银行总行大楼*








by icecream on 500px


*Broadway Mansions** and the **Garden Bridge** - 百老汇大厦和外白渡桥*








by icecream on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Clement's Apartments at the Former Shanghai **French Concession** Built in 1929 - 旧法租界 克莱门公寓*









by 大铁锚 on 500px







*Russian Orthodox Church of Our Lady at the Former Shanghai **French Concession** Built in 1936 - 旧法租界 东正教圣母大堂*
It was one of the 2 famous Russian Orthodox Churches in Shanghai. The other being the *Shanghai St Nicholas Church** (上海圣尼古拉堂)








*
by 阿糖🍭 on 500px





*Cathay Theatre at the Former Shanghai French Concession Built in 1932 - 旧法租界 国泰大戏院*








by 山清水长📷 on 500px​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Where the **Suzhou River** meets the **Huangpu River** - 苏州河汇入黄浦江*









by 小冈 on 500px








by 落尘 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Bund Art Precinct - 西岸艺术区*









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Bund Art Precinct - 西岸艺术区*









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px









by Qiulin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai's Blue Hours - 蓝调魔都*









by 心硯 on 500px









by 心硯 on 500px









by 愚工 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Post 2010 World Expo Site - 后世博园区*









by 小超人大晴晴 on 500px









by FMAX | 漂亮的内存条 on 500px









by Photo_Joe on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 羅楠Rolland on 500px









by 羅楠Rolland on 500px









by 陽仔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by FMAX | 漂亮的内存条 on 500px









by 陽仔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland Park - 上海迪士尼乐园








*









by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px



​


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I think Shanghai is a very beautiful city. Not only for its amazing skyline (IMO the best in the world) but also for the incredible variety of buildings of different styles and eras. I love it!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小超人大晴晴 on 500px









by 小超人大晴晴 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Cameradog on 500px









by Cameradog on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai **St. John's University (1879 - 1952) **- 原上海圣约翰大学*

St. John's University (SJU) was an Anglican University in Shanghai. 
Founded in 1879 by American missionaries, it was one of the oldest and most prestigious universities in China.
After the founding of the People's Republic of China, the Communist government closed the university in 1952. 
Its former campus is now utilized by the *East China University of Political Science and Law** (华东政法大学)








*









by 胡小逗同学 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai After Snow - 雪后魔都*









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Natural History Museum** - 上海自然博物馆*









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Great World** Entertainment Complex Built in 1917 - 上海大世界*
It was known as the “ No. 1 Entertainment Venue in the Far East ”














by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan International Business Zone & The Oriental Sports Center - 前滩商务区和东方体育中心*








by 蓝月 on 500px




*Shanghai Free-Trade Zone**'s Dishui Lake Area - 上海自贸区 滴水湖区域*








by 蓝月 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by mlx365 on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by shadow stone on 500px









by shadow stone on 500px









by mlx365 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai History Museum** - 上海历史博物馆*
It was converted from the *Former Shanghai Race Club Building (原上海跑马总会)* built in 1934









by 孤帆远行 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai West Bund Art Museum - 上海西岸美术馆*









by ZxxxYang on 500px








by ZxxxYang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Catholic Xujiahui St. Ignatius Cathedral Built in 1910 - 天主教 圣依纳爵主教座堂(徐家汇天主教堂)*
It was once known as "the grandest church in the Far East."









by ZxxxYang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Tongji University - 上海 同济大学*
Tongji University is one of the *Top 3 Universities in Shanghai*, along with *Fudan University* and *Shanghai Jiao Tong University.*
It was founded in 1907 by the German government and Physicians Erich Paulun, Oscar von Schab and Paul Krieg (German expats in Shanghai).
The famous *Medical School of Tongji University** (同济医学院)* was forced to relocate to Wuhan in Central China in 1951 after the communist takeover of Shanghai.
Tongji University together with the Beijing-based *Tsinghua Univeristy *are the *Top 2 Universities in China for Architecture Studies *these days.


















by ZxxxYang on 500px









by ZxxxYang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Tongji University - 上海 同济大学*
Tongji University is one of the *Top 3 Universities in Shanghai*, along with *Fudan University* and *Shanghai Jiao Tong University.*
It was founded in 1907 by the German government and Physicians Erich Paulun, Oscar von Schab and Paul Krieg (German expats in Shanghai).
The famous *Medical School of Tongji University** (同济医学院)* was forced to relocate to Wuhan in Central China in 1951 after the communist takeover of Shanghai.
Tongji University together with the Beijing-based *Tsinghua Univeristy *are the *Top 2 Universities in China for Architecture Studies *these days.

















by ZxxxYang on 500px









by ZxxxYang on 500px









by ZxxxYang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hankou Road at the Former Shanghai International Settlement - 旧上海英美公共租界 汉口路*
The Shanghai International Settlement was formed from the 1863 merger of the British Concession and American Concession

*







*
by 白色 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kids are back to School after COVID-19 (A Primary School in Shanghai) - 疫情后开学的上海某小学*









by 小眼睛大世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old and New Shanghai - 新旧 申城*
lower parts of the photos show eastern part of the former Shanghai International Settlement (上海英美公共租界)
*







*
by gaibl on 500px









by gaibl on 500px









by gaibl on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Buddhist Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*









by 白鸽Dove on 500px








by 白鸽Dove on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北楓 on 500px








by 北楓 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鹿 on 500px








by 鹿 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Pedestrian **Nanjing Road East**'s Extension to the Bund - 南京东路步行街东延至外滩*









by James Ding on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai International Settlement** - 旧上海英美公共租界*
The International Settlement was formed from the 1863 merger of the British Concession and American Concession in Shanghai.
The other foreign concession in Shanghai was the *French Concession** (上海法租界)*









by Almin on 500px









by 泥巴NimBa on 500px










by 猪眼看世界









by 渔村的孩子 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai International Settlement** - 旧上海英美公共租界*
The International Settlement was formed from the 1863 merger of the British Concession and American Concession in Shanghai.
The other foreign concession in Shanghai was the *French Concession** (上海法租界)*









by yinggw on 500px









by 孝林 on 500px









by Mag1cZh0u on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai International Settlement** - 旧上海英美公共租界*
The International Settlement was formed from the 1863 merger of the British Concession and American Concession in Shanghai.
The other foreign concession in Shanghai was the *French Concession** (上海法租界)*








by 曲奇勇士 on 500px









by Mag1cZh0u on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鹿 on 500px









by 鹿 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongqiao CBD - 虹桥商务区*








by 小精灵水水 on 500px








by 小精灵水水 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Silo of 80,000 Tons Arts Center - 八万筒仓艺术中心*
This art museum was converted from the building what was once *the largest grain silo in Asia*








by 光影卓现|Jooway on 500px





*Power Station of Art by the Huangpu River - 黄浦江畔上海当代艺术博物馆*
It is a contemporary art museum converted from an old power station








by Turbo-涛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*








by Mark on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Department Store Buildings at Nanjing Road (E) Built in the Early 20th Century - 南京东路 老上海四大百货公司大楼*

The 4 Great Department Stores of Shanghai in old days were:
1. Wing On (永安百货, still operating in Hong Kong)
2. Sincere (先施百货, still operating in Hong Kong)
3. Sun Sun (新新百货)
4. Da Sun (大新百货)









by 真的真的真的不想结婚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Confucius Temple** - 上海文庙*









by AC 赵辰 on 500px








by AC 赵辰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鸿摄 on 500px









by 鸿摄 on 500px









by 鸿摄 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小眼睛大世界 on 500px











by 小眼睛大世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Catholic Xiyan Chapel at **Changning District** Built in 1931 - 长宁 天主教 息焉堂 *
This church is one of the few Byzantine Style buildings in Shanghai.
It was designed by *László Hudec **(Chinese: 邬达克, 1893 -1958), *a shanghai-based Austro-Hungarian Architect








by Charles on 500px






*The Art Deco Majestic Theatre Built in 1941 - 装饰艺术经典建筑 美琪大戏院*
It was designed by Shanghai-based local Chinese architect *Robert Fan **(Chinese: 范文照, 1893 -1979)*








by Charles on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Charles on 500px









by Charles on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongqiao International Airport Area - 虹桥机场周边*









by Yinliang on 500px









by 美汐画苑 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former China Baptist Publication Building Built in 1930 - 旧上海真光大楼(中华浸信会大楼) *








by 136****4530 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*View of Lujiazui Skyline from the Former Shanghai General Post Office Building - 旧上海邮政总局大楼看陆家嘴*
Built in 1924, the Former General Post Office Building has been converted into Shanghai Postal Museum since 2003









by Stardust on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 潔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 庄主 on 500px









by Peak on 500px









by Peak on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund, 1930s Skyline of Shanghai - 怀旧天际线之上海外滩*
The Bund Area at the former Shanghai International Settlement was the most prominent financial district in Asia in the early 20th Century

There are total 177 heritage listed colonial-era buildings at the Bund area.
Shanghai municipal government unveiled a new plan to renovate/upgrade the back row heritage listed buildings at the Bund area lately.
Shanghai as a whole has more than 1000 historical buildings that are under protection.
I found the complete list in Chinese Wikipedia, although some building's images are not given.
I wish Wikipedia would have the article in English and other languages in the near future. 
The full list of *Shanghai's Heritage Listed Buildings* (with photos, texts are in Chinese) from grade 1 to grade 5 credited to Wikipedia:

*上海市优秀历史建筑 / 上海市優秀歷史建築*










by 硝滩 on 500px









by 硝滩 on 500px









by 硝滩 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Power Station of Art (or Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*
It is a contemporary art museum converted from an old power station









by 姜Jonas on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sihang Warehouse 2nd Sino-Japanese War Commemorative Museum** - 四行仓库 抗日战争纪念馆*








by 姜Jonas on 500px





*Historical Duolun Road Neighourhoods at Hongkou District - 虹口多伦路历史街区*








by 姜Jonas on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiao Tong University** - 上海交通大学*
Being a member of the elite C9 League, Shanghai Jiao Tong University is one of the Top Universities in China.


















by znzhang on 500px








by znzhang on 500px








by znzhang on 500px








by znzhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square Area - 人民广场周边*








by 木北 on 500px









by 木北 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by 天晴大鲶鱼音头 on 500px





*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 阿成_Inspire on 500px




*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*








by xjy-194 on 500px








by xjy-194 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 玉成梁 on 500px








by 玉成梁 on 500px








by 玉成梁 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Mansions at Former **Shanghai French Concession** - 原上海法租界 花园洋房*
There are hundreds of colonial-era mansions at Shanghai's Former French Concession (part of today's Xuhui and Changning Districts)









by znzhang on 500px








by znzhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Zuzzi on 500px









by Zuzzi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foreigners in Shanghai - 老外在上海*
As a Global City, Shanghai has the largest foreign diaspora community in Mainland China









by 135****7877 on 500px









by 135****7877 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai National Convention and Exhibition Center **- 上海国家会展中心*
Located immediately to the west of the Hongqiao Transportation Hub, It is currently the world's largest exhibition complex








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese National Day (Oct 1st) in Shanghai - 国庆节的魔都*









by Rex Zou on 500px









by 小米爱旅行 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong Football Stadium** is near Completion - 即将完工的浦东足球场 *








by Ricky on 500px




*InterContinental Shanghai Wonderland - 上海世茂深坑洲际酒店*
The hotel has been built on the site of an abandoned quarry and, notably, features some rooms underwater.









by happycat on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BTPPZhangLi on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Natural History Museum** - 上海自然博物馆*









by 黄亦然 on 500px








by 黄亦然 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai China Europe International Business School - 上海 中欧国际工商学院 *
It is one of the best business schools in China and its MBA programme has consistently ranked amongst the best in the world.


















by Qiulin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大椿 on 500px









by AndyAndy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*









by 梓轩摄影 on 500px









by 梓轩摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天堂蒜薹之歌 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Open Up A Shanghai Window - 开启一扇魔都的窗户*









by AndyAndy on 500px








by AndyAndy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小超人大晴晴 on 500px









by 小超人大晴晴 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vcg-73a00be2c484eb0e7ea0d061844ff5543 on 500px









by 江南 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓琪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The New Shanghai Stock Exchange Building - 新上海证券交易所大楼








*









by zch on 500px









by zch on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区*









by zch on 500px









by zch on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Shanghai French Concession** - 旧上海法租界风情*









by 听见下雨的声音 on 500px








by 康康DOP on 500px








by TsingZ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai International Settlement - 旧上海 英美公共租界*
The Shanghai International Settlement originated from the merger in the year 1863 of the British and American Concessions


Beijing Road East - 北京东路








by ZxxxYang on 500px





Jiujiang Road - 九江路








by 陈磊 on 500px





Rockbund Art Museum at Huqiu Road - 虎丘路 外滩美术馆
It was converted from the former British Royal Asiatic Society (英国皇家亚洲协会) building completed in 1933








by ZxxxYang on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1933 Old Mill-fun - 上海虹口 1933老场坊 (旧公共租界 工部局宰牲场)*
The Art Deco Complex was converted from what was once "the largest slaughterhouse in the Far East" built in 1933.
The building, located at Hongkou District (part of former Shanghai International Settlement), was designed by then British Architects (Balfours, Wheeler & Unterburger)









by 王阿权 on 500px









by 采菊斋 on 500px









by Lily Zhou on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 隼 on 500px









by icecream on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Sun_c on 500px









by Sun_c on 500px









by Sun_c on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 上海毛头 on 500px









by 上海毛头 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小橙子CHAN on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 上海毛头 on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kiyomizu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai G60 Science and Technology Corridor - 上海松江 G60科创走廊*
Songjiang District, Outer West Shanghai









by 007 on 500px









by 摄影猴 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by raintae on 500px









by 苏云鹏 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Museum of Arts And Crafts* - *上海工艺美术博物馆* 
It was converted from the Former Shanghai French Concession Municipal Council President's Official Residence (原上海法租界公董局总董府邸) Built in 1905









by Typhoon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changning District - 长宁区*
West Shanghai









by Typhoon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 迈步 on 500px









by 迈步 on 500px









by 迈步 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 迈步 on 500px









by 红茶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*


















by 阳光明媚 on 500px









by 阳光明媚 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waima Road - 外马路*








by Fox on 500px







*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by Sun_c on 500px







*Middle Sichuan Road (Nanjing Road East Intersection) - 四川中路 (南京东路路口)*








by Sun_c on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*









by Sun_c on 500px









by Sun_c on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Shanghai 1000 Trees" Phase I by British Designer Thomas Heatherwick *









by 阳光明媚 on 500px








by 阳光明媚 on 500px








by 阳光明媚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Natural History Museum - 上海自然博物馆*









by icecream on 500px









by frank on 500px









by 阳光明媚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阳光明媚 on 500px 









by Aqikun.Chenν on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Centre** - 上海东方体育中心*









by Fox on 500px









by Fox on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ricky Zhu on 500px










by 靳查理微信LUCKY__COW on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou River - 苏州河*








by tom_chi on 500px









by 玉成梁 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 隼 on 500px









by Espresso on 500px









by 隼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Fox on 500px








by 欲轻小猪 on 500px









by 埃里克刘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Bund Art Precinct at Night - 西岸艺术区夜景*








by Fox on 500px









by Fox on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai K11 at **Huaihai Road** - 淮海路 上海 K11*
Located at the former Shanghai French Concession, Huaihai Road was known as *Avenue Joffre (霞飞路)* in old days.
Huaihai Road is one of the 2 leading shopping streets in Shanghai, along with the more famous Nanjing Road (both Nanjing Rd East and Nanjing Rd West).









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square Area - 人民广场*








by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 *
Jing'an District

Nanjing Road West, home to upmarket shopping centres, botique shops and luxury brands' flagship stores, is known as *"The Fifth Avenue of China"*









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Anglican Shanghai Holy Trinity Church Built in 1869 - 原上海圣三一教堂*
It was designed by the famed British Architect *Sir Gilbert Scott (1811 - 1878)*










by 沙瓦拉Savala on 500px









by 基诺Genovision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old and New at Hongkou District - 新旧虹口*
Hongkou District was part of the former Shanghai International Settlement








by Julie on 500px









by Julie on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Julie on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小东东 on 500px








by 羊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangpu District - 黄浦区*








by 沙瓦拉Savala on 500px






*Middle Huaihai Road and Xintiandi Area - 淮海中路和新天地*








by 沙瓦拉Savala on 500px







*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区*








by 秋裤_Choku on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JunzE on 500px









by touch0802 on 500px









by touch0802 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴云峰 on 500px









by 吴云峰 on 500px









by 吴云峰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by bossbook新势力 on 500px









by 韩豆  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was Asia's leading financial district in the early 20th Century









by JunzE on 500px








by JunzE on 500px









by tom_chi on 500px









by SL. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by RedMask on 500px








by 小法师鸟杰 on 500px









by bossbook新势力 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*









by 赵为 on 500px









by Vincent心影 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sichuan Road North - 四川北路*









by mau5 on 500px









by Julie on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2021 New Year's Day Sunrise - 2021 元旦 日出*








by Mortyy on 500px









by Mortyy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1933 Old Mill-fun - 上海虹口 1933老场坊 (旧公共租界 工部局宰牲场)*
The Art Deco Complex was converted from what was once "the largest slaughterhouse in the Far East" built in 1933.
The building, located at Hongkou District (part of former Shanghai International Settlement), was designed by then British Architects (Balfours, Wheeler & Unterburger)









by OkOnly on 500px









by OkOnly on 500px









by OkOnly on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Music Industry Valley Converted from an Old Art Deco Factory Building - 虹口 上海音乐谷*
Hongkou District








by OkOnly on 500px






*The Peace Hotel South Building at Nanjing Road East - 南京东路 和平饭店 南楼*
Huangpu District








by Donelson lee on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West Area - 南京西路 商圈*
Jing'an District








by VANEtheSPLASH'🌊  on 500px









by MaxWell_Z on 500px









by Rex Zou on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Metro** - 上海地铁
Shanghai Metro* together with *Beijing Subway* are the 2 largest and busiest metro systems in the world


















by James Ding on 500px









by James Ding on 500px









by James Ding on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangyin Road - 江阴路*








by AndyAndy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*








by Qiulin on 500px






*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by Qiulin on 500px






*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by Qiulin on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiao Tong University** (Xuhui Campus) Old Gate - 上海交大 徐汇校区 老校门*
Being a member of the C9 League (China's Ivy League), Shanghai Jiao Tong University is one of the Top Universities in China


















by Shi_ssss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Power Station of Art **(aka Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*
The Art Museum was converted from a former Power Station








by Sanrx on 500px








by Sanrx on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Minhang District Riverside Wetland Park - 闵行 滨江湿地公园*








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px









by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waitanyuan Area - 外滩源*








by 上海afei on 500px





*A Yacht Pier at North Bund - 北外滩 游艇码头*








by bossbook新势力 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gaoyang Business Centre (Former Nanyang Brothers Tobacco Headquarters) Built in 1918 - 高阳大楼(旧南洋兄弟烟草公司大楼)*
Hongkou District








by Julie on 500px








*Russian Consulate General in Shanghai Built in 1916 - 俄罗斯驻上海总领馆*
Hongkou District








by Julie on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px









by 金尚镇Aragon on 500px









by 金尚镇Aragon on 500px









by 金尚镇Aragon on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changning District (West Shanghai) - 沪西 长宁区*








by Louis Yan on 500px









by andrew on 500px








by Photo_Joe on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 空 on 500px









by icecream on 500px









by джеймс_ци on 500px









by Reef on 500px









by Photo_Joe on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Christmas Fair in Shanghai - 上海某圣诞市集*








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Anglican Shanghai Holy Trinity Church Built in 1869 - 原上海圣三一教堂*
It was designed by the famed British Architect *Sir Gilbert Scott (1811 - 1878)








*
by Mark.C on 500px 

*







*
by Mark.C on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Pudong International Airport - 上海浦东国际机场*








by Louis LI  on 500px







*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*








by TsingZ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SteveZhang on 500px









by 鸿摄 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peking Opera Performance in Shanghai - 上海京剧演出*








by 阳光明媚 on 500px








by 阳光明媚 on 500px








by 阳光明媚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhaojialou at Minhang District - 闵行 召稼楼古镇 *








by a咚咚a on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangfulin Relics Park** - 广富林遗址公园*








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mercedes-Benz Arena & China Art Museum - 梅赛德斯-奔驰文化中心和中华艺术宫*








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px






*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海 保利大剧院*








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px






*Shanghai Fosun Foundation Arts Centre - 上海复星艺术中心*








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 榄仁 on 500px









by VANE_theSPLASH on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蜉蝣 on 500px









by Hugo Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Catholic Sheshan Basilica Built in 1935 - 佘山天主教堂*








by 逐风 on 500px






*Normandie Apartments **at Former French Concession - 旧法租界 诺曼底公寓*








by Chei Mao on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Qiantan New CBD - 上海前滩商务区*








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px








by 小桥人家摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pentakiller on 500px









by Pentakiller on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai Rowing Club Building - 原公共租界 赛艇俱乐部*








by 非鱼根本不是鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Bank Buildings at Dianchi Road - 滇池路 老银行大楼 *








by Aaron Cheung on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Metro - 上海地铁*
Shanghai Metro together with Beijing Subway are the 2 Largest and Busiest Metro Systems in the World
*







*








by 大铭子 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Roc on 500px









by Ricky Zhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 是阿鹤阿 on 500px









by 励Eloi (ง •̀_•́)ง on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*








by 非鱼根本不是鱼 on 500px









by 洋大喵爱拍照 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai World Expo Museum - 上海世博博物馆 *








by ZxxxYang on 500px








by ZxxxYang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Grand Theatre - 上海大剧院*








by 明哥 on 500px







*Mercedes-Benz Arena & China Art Museum - 梅赛德斯-奔驰文化中心和中华艺术宫*








by 明哥 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former British Consulate General in Shanghai** Built in 1873 - 原英国驻上海总领馆*








by 屈龙彪 on 500px







*Art Deco Zhonghui Tower Built in 1934 - 中汇大厦*
The tower was built and owned by the famous Shanghainese mob boss Du Yuesheng (杜月笙)








by 逐风 on 500px







*Moller Villa** Built in 1936 - 马勒别墅*
The villa was built by Eric Moller, a Swedish shipping magnate in Shanghai








by 逐风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Andy Chang on 500px









by 练津嘉  on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SteveZhang on 500px









by 逐风 on 500px








by 逐风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiading District Museum - 嘉定博物馆*








by CK-VISION on 500px






*Jiading District Library - 嘉定图书馆*








by 龍颜赑屃 on 500px






*Former **Shanghai General Post Office** Built in 1924 - 旧上海邮政总局 中庭 *








by 攸攸 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Power Station of Art - 上海当代艺术博物馆*








by Sanfan on 500px






*Shanghai Long Art Museum (West Bund) - 上海龙美术馆(西岸馆)*








by 荣荣 on 500px








by 荣荣 on 500px








by 荣荣 on 500px








by 荣荣 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Duoyun Bookstore (Guangfulin Branch) - 朵云书院(广富林分店)*
It was converted from an ancient courtyard house








by 荣荣 on 500px







*Swimming Pool at the Former Columbia Country Club Built in 1925 - 旧美国乡村总会 游泳馆*
Japanese troops seized it and used it as an internment camp for civilian detainees during the World War II.
It was one of the 2 Social Clubs for American Expats in Shanghai, the other being the *Shanghai American Club** (上海花旗总会) also built in 1925*.








by Liu Jianghui on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dishui Lake Area at Nanhui New City - 南汇新城 滴水湖*








by kezhang on 500px








by kezhang on 500px








by kezhang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai National Exhibition and Convention Center** - 上海国家会展中心*








by C+P studio on 500px








by C+P studio on 500px








by C+P studio on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gubei New Area** - 古北新区*
Changning District








by andrew on 500px







*Huqiu Road - 虎丘路*
Huangpu District








by 随便2019 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Railway Station Area - 上海火车站区域*








by kezhang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 你七哥 on 500px









by 你七哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Museum of Arts And Crafts* - *上海工艺美术博物馆* 
It was converted from the Former Shanghai French Concession Municipal Council President's Official Residence (原上海法租界公董局总董府邸) Built in 1905








by 屈龙彪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 揚光 YOUNG on 500px








by 揚光 YOUNG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Leo Fan on 500px









by Stardust on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rex Zou on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai - 老上海*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gumdam at the front of the Shanghai LaLaport Shopping Centre - 上海 啦啦宝都购物中心 高达*
It is the first Lalaport shopping mall outside of Japan








by Sean Ma on 500px








by Sean Ma on 500px








by 三三 on 500px









by 條頭糕📷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr.Bee on 500px









by E＝mc² on 500px









by 李勋卓 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Zeaoke on 500px









by FMAX | 小塵埃 on 500px








by Andeny on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 隼 on 500px









by 扬之江 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Smash on 500px








by SFCSHEPHERD on 500px








by jerry on 500px








by Jeams_he on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by 扬之江 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2021 Shanghai Auto Show - 2021上海车展*








by 老田 on 500px








by 老田 on 500px








by 老田 on 500px








by 老田 on 500px








by 老田 on 500px








by 老田 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XHXYY on 500px








by XHXYY on 500px








by sdlee on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chain Cc on 500px








by snakerong on 500px









by XHXYY on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JuYing_media. on 500px









by JuYing_media. on 500px








by 137****0670 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Simon.JN（2Guoer）on 500px








by Gary Qu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chain Cc on 500px









by Chain Cc on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 139****7193 on 500px








by 139****7193 on 500px








by 139****7193 on 500px








by 139****7193 on 500px








by 139****7193 on 500px








by 晴朗天 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 奥妙胖头鱼 on 500px








by 奥妙胖头鱼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Synchrotron Radiation Facility - 上海光源 国家实验室







*
by 言成（胡蔚成）on 500px
*







*
by 言成（胡蔚成）on 500px
*







*
by 言成（胡蔚成）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Flora Expo at Chongming Island - 崇明岛 中国花博会







*
by Tony Gao on 500px

*







*
by Tony Gao on 500px









by Tony Gao on 500px









by Tony Gao on 500px









by Tony Gao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jeams_he on 500px








by Jeams_he on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*








by Seven Chow 柒公 on 500px








by Seven Chow 柒公 on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Normandie Apartments Building at Former French Concession - 旧法租界 诺曼底公寓*








by initial.W on 500px







*South Suzhou Road - 南苏州路*








by 樊小喆 on 500px







*Dianchi Road - 滇池路*








by 2cats on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Planetarium & the Lingang New City - 上海天文馆和临港新城*








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession














Henderson Cifi Tiandi / Ateliers Jean Nouvel


Completed in 2021 in Shanghai, China. Images by Ateliers Jean Nouvel, Ateliers Jean Nouvel. Photo ©10 Studio. 恒基-旭辉新天地/The Roof. Text by Jean Nouvel. The street of 1000 red jars. The Former French Concession has long put its stamp on this part of Shanghai, and it's...




www.archdaily.com






Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel
Area: 40000 m²
Year: 2021
Photographs: Ateliers Jean Nouvel. Photo ©10 Studio. 恒基-旭辉新天地/The Roof
Architect of Record: Tianhua Group
structural Engineer: Tianhua Xuzhoutongyu Steel Structure
Landscaping designer: WAA

Studio Manager:Stefan ZOPP
Project Manager:Chen CHEN
Architects:Lorenzo GRONDONA, Guillermo GONZALEZ GUTIERREZ, Jiayu MA, Serena MINACCI, Seung PAIK, Natasha RIEFFEL, Cécilia SIMONETTA, Mercé SOLAR, Chiara VIOLI
Design Development:Xiaofei LIU, Yuhui XU
Execution:Xiaofei LIU, Jiawei ZENG
Interior Design:Sabrina LETOURNEUR, Jim RHONE
Landscape:Ophélie BOUVET, Isabelle GUILLAUIC
Interns:Studies: Jiayu MA, Joyce MOKE, Irène VALITUTTO; Execution: Xinyu YAN
Computer Generated Images:Michael KAFASSIS, Mizuho KISHI
3d Modelling:Ikbal BOUAITA, Simon MASSON
Graphic Design:Marlène GAILLARD, Eugénie ROBERT, Nathalie SACCU DE FRANCHI, Vatsana TAKHAM
Model:Urszula TYSZKIEWICZ
Costs Consultant:CIFI Group Co. Ltd
Structural Designers: P&T Shanghai
Facade Design:RFR
Facade Work:Shanghai Chengxuan Architecture engineering
Mechanical Services Engineer: P&T Shanghai, Tianhua
Landscape Collaborator:Aspect
Landscape Planning:Beudouxing
Lighting Design Company:Hervé Descottes
City:Lu Wan Qu
Country:China




> _Text by Jean Nouvel.
> 
> The street of 1000 red jars. _The Former French Concession has long put its stamp on this part of Shanghai, and it's obviously an honour for a French architect to design an urban space here in tune with its urbanism, its plane trees, narrow streets, and inhabited landscapes. Between Ma Dang and Dan Shui streets, it was tempting to create a shortcut that would be an urban and commercial passageway, a sequence evoking vanished surroundings that have been completely reimagined and are new and modern; a high, narrow street that's covered and protected...
> 
> The buildings need to know where they reside so as to create a desire for unique and unpredictable walks. Being open, our project fits into the quarter's geometry. The exterior, in a greyish-beige colour, offers glimpses through the two entrances on Ma Dang and Dan Shui streets, of a surprising array of lights, colours, and vegetation. A shopping street on two levels, sequenced by overhead walkways and small bridges, is submerged between two flowery walls made up of rows of earthenware jars planted with different species, both green and coloured.






































































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai French Concession - 旧上海法租界*








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px









by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px









by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px









by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px









by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund Area (Huangpu District) - 外滩 (黄浦区)*
It was the central part of the Former British and American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement) / 原上海英美公共租界中区.
The Bund Area was Asia's largest and most important financial district in the early 20th Century.








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px







*Jing'an District - 静安区*
It was the western part of the Former British and American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement) / 原上海英美公共租界西区

Former Cosmopolitan Apartments Built in 1934 - 旧华业公寓








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px

Buddhist Jing'an Temple - 静安寺








by 雨霓为萧 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lion Dance and Dragon Dance at the Old Town of Sanlintang in Pudong - 浦东 三林塘古镇 舞龙舞狮*








by 王松涛 on 500px








by 王松涛 on 500px








by 王松涛 on 500px








by 王松涛 on 500px








by 王松涛 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alvin on 500px









by 其实我还好 on 500px









by Yingting2017 on 500px









by joy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凤梨罐头Jun on 500px









by 凤梨罐头Jun on 500px









by _WaNg on 500px









by 励Eloi (ง •̀_•́)ง  on 500px









by 励Eloi (ง •̀_•́)ง  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hankou Road - 汉口路*

Former Joint Savings Society Building Built in 1928 - 原四行储蓄会大楼








by Barry Leein on 500px








by Barry Leein on 500px









by 大铁锚 on 500px







*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by 旅行摄影师ARVIN on 500px







*Dianchi Road - 滇池路*








by 旅行摄影师ARVIN on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风之语 on 500px









by 沙滩上看晚霞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 189****0048 on 500px








by 189****0048 on 500px








by 189****0048 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fengxian District in Suburban Shanghai - 上海市郊 奉贤区*








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px









by 光吃饭 on 500px









by 光吃饭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fengxian District Museum - 奉贤区博物馆*








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Zhiye Temple at Gaungfulin Site - 广富林 知也寺*








by 多喝开水 on 500px






*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*








by BLACK STAR on 500px







*Yuanmingyuan Road - 圆明园路*








by BLACK STAR on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海保利大剧院*








by mlx365 on 500px








by mlx365 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shen Bao (or Shanghai News) Building at Hankou Road Built in 1918 - 汉口路 申报馆旧址*
Shen Bao (or Shanghai News, Chinese: 申报) was the most influential newspaper in China in the early 20th Century








by RFTENTACION on 500px






*Former **North China Daily News** Building at the Bund Built in 1924 - 外滩 英文 字林西报 报社旧址*
North China Daily News (字林西报 / 北华捷报) was the the most influential English newspaper in China from late 19th Century to early 20th Century








by YMS on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 136****3926 on 500px








by 马兰过客 on 500px








by 136****3926 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Bund Wharf - 西岸码头*









by 烟伤别望 on 500px









by 137****7276 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kit柒叶 on 500px









by 小菜爸爸 on 500px









by 盛世颂中华 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Jiangxi Road - 江西中路*








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px





*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px






*Fuzhou Road - 福州路*








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 孝林 on 500px








by 孝林 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 包子的包子 on 500px








by 包子的包子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by L-Gloaming on 500px








by eric on 500px








by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px









by Forest_Lin on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Y.F on 500px









by Samchen on 500px









by 艺狼青年 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Garden Bridge (or Waibaidu Bridge) Built in 1907 - 外白渡桥*








by 尧沐枫 on 500px








by 尧沐枫 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Russian Orthodox Church of Our Lady Hall at Former French Concession - 旧法租界 东正教 圣母大堂*








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px






*The Historical Shikumen Buildings at Zhangyuan - 张园 石库门 历史建筑*








by 建筑小顽童东师傅 LiZhendong on 500px








by 建筑小顽童东师傅 LiZhendong on 500px







*Historical Fengsheng-Li Neighbourhood After Redevelopment - 改造更新后的丰盛里*








by 建筑小顽童东师傅 LiZhendong on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 寂梦人 on 500px









by 从翔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Site of the First National Congress of the Chinese Communist Party - 中共一大会址*
It is located at No.106-108 Rue Wantz, Former Shanghai French Concession (旧法租界望志路106-108号)








by Sanrx on 500px








by Sanrx on 500px








by Sanrx on 500px








by Sanrx on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by shinRai on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Mansion at Tai'an Road (Former French Concession) - 旧法租界 泰安路 老洋房*








by 随便2019 on 500px







*Cité Bourgogne Shikumen Buildings at Former French Concession - 旧法租界 步高里*








by 🦙 on 500px






*Historical Buildings at Former **Hongkou Jewish Ghetto** - 旧虹口 犹太区 历史建筑*
Hongkou District was home to about 23,000 Jewish refugees during the WWII








by Uncle Jason on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓琪 on 500px









by Simon.JN（2Guoer）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逐风 on 500px









by 沙滩上看晚霞 on 500px









by Gørvell。on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Newly Opened UCCA (Ullens Center for Contemporary Art) Edge Shanghai - 上海 尤伦斯当代艺术中心*
UCCA opened its 1st venue at Beijing's 798 Art District in 2007. It was founded by Belgian art collector Guy Ullens and his wife Myriam Ullens.
UCCA Edge (Shanghai) is UCCA's 3rd Art Museum in China after the UCCA Beijing (798 Art District) and UCCA Dune (Beidaihe, a coastal resort town near Beijing).


Youtube video by *Shanghai Yit Media** (一条生活馆)*, China's leading art, design & life style We-Media (自媒体)
(English Subtitles are available)













UCCA Edge Opens in Shanghai: See Pictures of China’s Newest Museum


It is the third museum run by the Beijing-based institution.




www.artnews.com













Exhibitions | UCCA Center for Contemporary Art


UCCA Center for Contemporary Art is China’s leading contemporary art institution. Committed to the belief that art can deepen lives and transcend boundaries, UCCA presents a wide range of exhibitions, public programs, and research initiatives to a public of more than one million visitors each year.




ucca.org.cn





















































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*AstraZeneca China Headquarters at Zhangjiang High-Tech Park - 张江高科 阿斯利康 中国总部*
Pudong New Area, East Shanghai

















by 电风扇很冷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Along the Suzhou River - 苏州河畔*








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px








by 前路漫漫 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Along the Huangpu River - 黄浦江畔*








by 李医生 on 500px








by 探寻旺仔牛奶 on 500px









by lionzsm on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Art Deco Paramount Night Club Building Built in 1933 - 旧上海 百乐门*








by 随便2019 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 野渡无桥  on 500px








by 野渡无桥  on 500px








by chozie on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by moao on 500px









by 冬日暖阳 on 500px









by 冬日暖阳 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 秦战 on 500px








by 逐风 on 500px








by iamqi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao - 朱家角古镇*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai








by NICK on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小聪聪 on 500px









by 今天参宿四爆炸了吗 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 许伊星海 on 500px








by 许伊星海 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VincentHuang on 500px








by 秦战 on 500px








by 秦战 on 500px








by 秦战 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanmingyuan Road - 圆明园路*








by Willy on 500px






*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by Willy on 500px







*Former HSBC Headquarters Building - 旧汇丰银行大楼*








by Photo_Noah on 500px







*Sinan Mansions at Former French Concession - 旧法租界 思南公馆*








by 许一点 on 500px








by 拍照的呀哈哈 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by AronTian on 500px






*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by ＬＥＯ梦龍 on 500px






*The Bund - 外滩*








by ＬＥＯ梦龍 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓琪 on 500px








by 晓琪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Flora Expo 2021 - 2021中国花博会 *








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Dirk on 500px








by Dirk on 500px








by Dirk on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Photo_Noah on 500px









by Photo_Noah on 500px









by 吴旻昊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession








by SOY on 500px








by 李医生 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 浩然天 on 500px









by wsadHF on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai - 老上海*

Former Shanghai Race Club Building Built in 1934 - 上海跑马总会旧址








by MArch on 500px






Historical Xiangkangli Shikumen Neighbourhood - 祥康里 石库门








by MArch on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Bund - 北外滩*








by 秦战 on 500px








by 秦战 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The World's Tallest! J Hotel at Shanghai Tower finally opens its doors - 上海中心大厦全球最高酒店J酒店开业*
J Hotel is a luxury hotel brand belongs to the Shanghai-based Chinese Hotel Chain *Jinjiang International **(锦江国际)*.























Luxury J Hotel Shanghai Tower opens its doors


In the clouds and on the top of the city, J Hotel Shanghai Tower has elevated luxury to new heights,




www.shine.cn










上海新地标J酒店开业，本土品牌接力“全球最高酒店”


上海新地标J酒店开业，本土品牌接力“全球最高酒店”



finance.sina.com.cn







> In the clouds and on the top of the city, J Hotel Shanghai Tower has elevated luxury to new heights, literally, with its official opening on Saturday.
> 
> The new homegrown luxury hotel claims to be the tallest in the world, eclipsing its neighbor Park Hyatt Shanghai and skyscraper hotels in Dubai such as Gevora and JW Marriot Marquis.
> 
> ...


































































by Dirk on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by iamqi on 500px








by Corrine G on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by yinggw on 500px









by yinggw on 500px









by 行侠仗义 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 单纯白。0҉҉҉҉҉҉҉҉💋 on 500px









by Alyx on 500px









by Yardley on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, birthplace of the Communist Party of China - 初心之地 红色魔都*
Shanghai is preparing for the Centennial of the Communist Party of China








by 定海神针 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui - 陆家嘴*








by Harterz on 500px






*Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*








by Rome cat on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 名侦探柯小猪 on 500px








by ytq on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风姿花传 on 500px








by 风姿花传 on 500px








by 风姿花传 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JameX on 500px








by Erubisu on 500px








by windchaser zhu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 旅行小熊  on 500px









by Tiffanyyang on 500px









by Tiffanyyang on 500px








by super 'W on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BrookYu on 500px








by BrookYu on 500px








by its.ella on 500px








by its.ella on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bund Financial Center Weekend Market - 外滩金融中心枫径周末集市 *








by 行云摄影39276 on 500px








by 行云摄影39276 on 500px








by 行云摄影39276 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jinshanwei Railway Station - 上海 金山卫站*
Jinshan District, Suburban Shanghai








by 士琦 on 500px






*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Oriental Art Center - 东方艺术中心*








by windchaser zhu on 500px






*Wujiaochang - 五角场*








by 潇生客看世界 on 500px






*LVMH Group's L'Avenue Shopping Center - 路易威登集团 尚嘉中心*








by 你七哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 海so on 500px








by 海so on 500px








by ADONIS_ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*RockBund (Or Waitanyuan) Area at Night - 洛克外滩源区域夜景*








by 海涛视角 on 500px





*Shanghai Railway Station Area at Night - 上海火车站区域夜景*








by 少昊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuguang Department Store at Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 久光百货*








by 以歌 on 500px








by 以歌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 九思君 on 500px








by 李大宝 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by L.D.M. on 500px








by 梁文军 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by unknown artist  on 500px








by CharonSHANGHAI on 500px









by shinRai on 500px






*Hankou Road - 汉口路*








by shinRai on 500px






*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*








by 以歌 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by unknown artist on 500px








by unknown artist on 500px








by unknown artist  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*East China Normal University** - 华东师范大学








*









by 森妮 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Old Downtown - 浦西*








by GentryHuang on 500px








by GentryHuang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, the Most Cosmopolitan City in China - 国际化的魔都* 








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, the Most Cosmopolitan City in China - 国际化的魔都*








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px








by 老胡又说 on 500px









by 老胡又说 on 500px








by PowerYe on 500px








by Ma Xiaoming on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Sino-Soviet Friendship Building** Built in 1955 - 旧中苏友好大厦*








by Enzer. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase I - 上海天安千树一期*








by Tiffanyyang on 500px








by Tiffanyyang on 500px








by Tiffanyyang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession 








by Jiahuarch on 500px 








by Himeji castle on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase I - 上海天安千树一期*
It was designed by the British Desiger Thomas Heatherwick








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Qiantan Taikoo Li Officially Opens - 上海前滩太古里开业*
It is the Hong Kong-based British developer Swire Group's 3rd Taikoo Li Project in China after Beijing Taikoo Li & Chengdu Taikoo Li.
Swire Group was actually founded in Shanghai as *Butterfield & Swire (太古洋行)* in 1866.
















by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan & West Bund New CBD Area - 前滩和西岸新商务区*








by 叶力 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan & West Bund New CBD Area - 前滩商务区和西岸媒体港*








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px









by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Huangpu River - 浦江日落*








by Freedom_N on 500px





*North Bank of the Huangpu River - 北滨江*








by panjw on 500px





*Pudong Skyline Seen from the Century Park - 世纪公园看浦东天际线*








by Saturn on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Shanghai - 老上海*








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Entrance of the **Blackstone Apartments at Former French Concession **Built in 1924 - 旧法租界 黑石公寓入口*








by qwwffss on 500px






*Former Columbia Country Club** - 旧哥伦比亚总会(美国乡村总会)*
It was one of the 2 major social clubs for American Expats in Shanghai in the early 20th Century.
The other being the Former Shanghai American Club (旧上海花旗总会) at Fuzhou Road built in 1925.








by 学长 on 500px








by 学长 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ShadowStone on 500px








by 晓琪 on 500px








by 阿凯 on 500px








by 阿糖🍭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*








by Stardust on 500px





*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by Jiahuarch on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai General Post Office Building** Built in 1924 - 旧上海邮政总局大楼*








by Jeams_he on 500px








by archhale on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was the most important financial district of the Far East from Late 19th Century to Early 20th Century








by jeep on 500px








by jeep on 500px








by jeep on 500px








by archhale on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinhai Lake at Fengxian District - 奉贤 金海湖*








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Guyi Garden at Jiading District - 嘉定 明代 古猗园*








by jeep on 500px








by jeep on 500px








by jeep on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old **Shikumen** Buildings in Shanghai - 老上海 石库门*
Shikumen is a traditional Shanghainese architectural style combining Western and Chinese elements that first appeared in the 1860s.








by 你七哥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 上海毛头 on 500px








by 三次元CC on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The New Shanghai Planetarium** - 新上海天文馆*








by 🌸木木🌸 on 500px








by phoenix on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Located at the Former Shanghai British & American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement, 上海公共租界),
the Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the WWII).
After 1949 (the year when the communists took over Shanghai), Hong Kong & Singapore replaced Shanghai as the leading financial centers of Asia.








Tremendously powerful by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The Bund curvature seen from above by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The historic Bund waterfront of Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr








Last light of the day hitting the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The Hamilton House and Metropole Hotel twins in the former Municipal Square by Tony Shi, on Flickr








Fast moving clouds over Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Located at the Former Shanghai British & American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement, 上海公共租界),
the Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the WWII).
After 1949 (the year when the communists took over Shanghai), Hong Kong & Singapore replaced Shanghai as the leading financial centers of Asia.








A daily light extravaganza at the Bund in Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The Union Building on the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The Historical waterfront buildings at the Bund in Shanghai lit up like Vegas by Tony Shi, on Flickr








The Bund night with traffic on the Zhongshan Road by Tony Shi, on Flickr








Huangpu river curvature around the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr








A light festival...everyday by Tony Shi, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*
Pudong New Area








by 探长维勒 on 500px








by 探长维勒 on 500px








by 探长维勒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*RockBund (or Waitanyuan) Area - 洛克 外滩源*
It is a historical area a block away from the Bund jointly redeveloped by Shanghai Municipal Government and the Rockefeller Family (美国洛克菲勒家族)








by Jiahuarch on 500px





*Back Elevation of the Former Residence of Wu Tongwen - 吴同文住宅旧址 背面*
Wu Tongwen (吴同文) was a wealthy businessman in the early 20th Century. He was an uncle of the Chinese American Architect I.M. Pei (贝聿铭)
Built in 1937, It was one of the most famous modernist mansions in Shanghai at the time.
The building was designed by the famed Shanghai-based Austro-Hungarian Architect László Hudec (邬达克).








by Jiahuarch on 500px





*Former Anglican Shanghai Holy Trinity Church Built in 1869 - 英国圣公会 上海圣三一教堂旧址*
A Former Anglican Church for British Expats in Shanghai, It was designed by the famed British Architect Sir George Gilbert Scott








by Jiahuarch on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kit柒叶 on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road East at Night - 南京东路夜景*








by wab on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*McDonald's New China Headquarters at West Bund - 徐汇滨江(西岸) 麦当劳中国新总部







*
by Brookqi  on 500px








by Brookqi  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yongkang Road - 永康路*















by 海大头 on 500px








by 海大头 on 500px








by 海大头 on 500px








by 海大头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Brookqi on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, these buildings to the left have a glass roof, do you have some thread about this project?
Huangpu river curvature around the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@Zaz965

It's the restoration project of the historical *Central Arcade (外滩中央)* or formerly known as Edward Ezra Arcade which was named after the Shanghai-born and based Jewish Businessman *Edward Ezra* (1883 - 1921).

Both I and @hkskyline posted the project in the *SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction* thread:









SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction


Shanghai is really become a huge cultural hotspot with opening of China Art Museum, The Roof, Planetarium and now the MAP. ^^ Shanghai is indeed becoming a new cultural and art center of Asia (along with Beijing). There are quite a few other Art Museums in Shanghai that are worth mentioning...




www.skyscrapercity.com













SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction


Shanghai makes steady progress in building five 'new cities' Shanghai Daily Excerpt Sep 10, 2021 Shanghai is making steady progress with its strategic master plan to build five "new cities" in suburban areas over the coming decade and beyond, officials from various government departments...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome, here the photos  








by Jill Lou on 500px









by Jill Lou on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laowai (Foreigners) in Shanghai - 魔都 歪果仁*
Home to the largest foreign community in China, Shanghai is the most cosmopolitan Chinese city.








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 旺仔秋秋糖 on 500px








by 漂洋过海 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai French Concession - 旧上海法租界*








by Lawn on 500px








by Lawn on 500px








by Lawn on 500px








by Lawn on 500px








by Lawn on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by icecream on 500px








by icecream on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 風行者 on 500px








by 風行者 on 500px








by 醉_._记忆 on 500px



​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cinematic Moments of Shanghai - 上海影刻*
飞阅魔都, 看尽繁华
Flying over Shanghai, relishing its prosperity








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by QFMY. on 500px








by QFMY. on 500px








by QFMY. on 500px








by 五度摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 氕氘氚 on 500px








by Leeᝰ on 500px








by Leventseleve on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by zexuedong on 500px






*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by 骑速降的小王～ on 500px






*Guangdong Road - 广东路*








by 大花与蛋仔儿 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Robin LU on 500px








by Leventseleve on 500px








by Robin LU on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People in Shanghai - 魔都人物志*








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 学长 on 500px








by Stanley on 500px








by 学长 on 500px








by 学长 on 500px








by Stanley on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 淡淡花香 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*BMW Shanghai Experience Centre - 宝马上海体验中心*








by 乌凌君 on 500px








by 乌凌君 on 500px








by 乌凌君 on 500px








by 乌凌君 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Bund - 北外滩*








by 漫画旅馆 on 500px





*Changle Road - 长乐路*








by visualzo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiangwan Stadium** Built in 1934 - 上海江湾体育场*
Yangpu District








by richor on 500px





*Former Residence of the President of French Concession Municipal Council Built in 1905 - 旧上海法租界公董府邸 *
Xuhui District








by richor on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BenWang on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BenWang on 500px








by BenWang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Street Corners of Shanghai - 魔都街角*








by P.P.T汤勺君 on 500px








by P.P.T汤勺君 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Street Corners of Shanghai - 魔都街角*








by P.P.T汤勺君 on 500px








by P.P.T汤勺君 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*9 Miles Workshops - 九里工坊*
It is a former industrial area renewal project in Shanghai 








by 阳线艺术 on 500px








by 阳线艺术 on 500px








by 阳线艺术 on 500px








by 阳线艺术 on 500px








by 阳线艺术 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Art Deco Buildings at Huaihai Road - 淮海路 装饰艺术派历史建筑*
Former French Concession








by CervoAnsioso on 500px






*Historical Buildings at Sichuan Road North - 四川北路 历史建筑群*
Former British & American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement)








by 吉田日 on 500px








by 吉田日 on 500px






*Entrance Gate of the Former Shanghai Chamber of Commerce Built in 1916 - 旧上海总商会大门*








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Penjings** at the 16th Century **Yu Garden** - 豫园盆景*








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century **Yu Garden** - 明代 豫园







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px
*







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px
*







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px
*







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px
*







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingpu District Urban Planning Showcase Centre - 青浦区规划展示馆*
Suburban Shanghai








by Tyrone熊 on 500px








by Tyrone熊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Republic of China Central Mint** (Shanghai Mint) Built in 1922 - 原中华民国中央造币厂(上海造币厂)*
It was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Atkinson＆ Dallas Architects and Civil Engineers Ltd (英商通和洋行)















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Puxi Old Downtown Skyline - 上海浦西天际线







*
by AuroraS on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Puxi Old Downtown Skyline - 上海浦西天际线*








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former French Concession in Black & White - 原法租界黑白影像*








by 涂涂 on 500px








by 涂涂 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hankou Road - 汉口路*
Former British & American Concession (原英美公共租界)








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongqing Forest Park - 共青森林公园*








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongqing Forest Park - 共青森林公园*








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 哈QUQ on 500px





*Xintiandi - 新天地*








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px





*Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城*








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Yuanli Pawn Shop - 元利典当行旧址*








by 涂涂 on 500px






*Huqiu Road - 虎丘路*








by 闳一HONG on 500px





*Huaihai Road - 淮海路*








by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px





*Rockbund Area (or Waitanyuan) - 外滩源*








by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px





*Cyclists in Retro Dresses & the **Former Shanghai General Post Office Building** - 旧上海邮政总局 复古骑行一族*








by 随馨所遇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Old Downtown At Night - 浦西夜景







*
by 追光逐影 on 500px








by 追光逐影 on 500px








by Glasshine on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao - 朱家角古镇*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai








by shinRai on 500px








by shinRai on 500px








by shinRai on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao - 朱家角古镇*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai 








by shinRai on 500px








by shinRai on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by AuroraS on 500px








by shinRai on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 阿哲 on 500px





*Middle Jiangxi Road - 江西中路*








by 阿哲 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 追逐光影5 on 500px








by Dirk on 500px








by C+P studio on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fosun Foundation Art Centre - 复星艺术中心*
Fosun Group is a Shanghai-based Chinese Multinational Conglomerate


















by Carson.X on 500px








by Carson.X on 500px








by Carson.X on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sky SOHO at Hongqiao Area - 虹桥 凌空SOHO*
It was designed by the late British Architect Zaha Hadid








by Carson.X on 500px








by Carson.X on 500px








by Carson.X on 500px








by Carson.X on 500px 



​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moller Villa** Built in 1936 - 马勒别墅*
It was the Swedish-born British shipping magnate Eric Moller's residence in Shanghai








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px


​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

Amazing photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the Pacific War / WWII)








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the Pacific War / WWII) 








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Green Hill at Night - 上海绿之丘夜景*








by 任宁昊 on 500px





*The Cool Docks (Former Shiliupu Marina Site Redevelopment) - 老码头(十六铺码头旧址)*








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongqiao Airport - 虹桥机场*








by 不曾 on 500px





*RockBund (or Waitanyuan Area) - 洛克 外滩源*








by xilaoci on 500px





*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区*








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by dou13 on 500px





*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by dou13 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road - 南京路*
Nanjing Road is the busiest & most famous shopping street in China








by 追光逐影  on 500px








by 追光逐影  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xintiandi - 新天地*








by 138****8873 on 500px





*Suzhou River (Putuo District Section) - 苏州河(普陀区段)*








by 138****8873 on 500px





*The Bund - 外滩*








by 138****8873 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝皮叔 on 500px








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝皮叔 on 500px








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sinan Mansions Area - 思南公馆区*








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px





*"The Roof" Shopping Complex - 恒基旭辉天地*








by 蓝皮叔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huaihai Road - 淮海路*
Loacted at Former Shanghai French Concession, Huaihai Road was known as Avenue Joffre (霞飞路) in old days.
Together with the more famous Nanjing Road, they are the 2 leading shopping streets in Shanghai.








by 管管 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuzhou Road - 福州路*








by Keeng on 500px





*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by Keeng on 500px





*Old & New Hongkou - 新旧虹口*








by Keeng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former German Company Carlowitz & Co. Headquarters at Jiujiang Road - 九江路 德商 礼和洋行旧址*
East China

Headquartered in Shanghai, Carlowitz & Co. was the largest German Company in the Far East from late 19th Century to Early 20th Century








by Passion on 500px






*Former Shanghai Columbia Country Club Built in 1925 - 上海 美国乡村总会(哥伦比亚总会)旧址*
It was one of the 2 Social Clubs for American Expats in Shanghai in the early 20th Century.
The other one being the Former Shanghai American Club (上海花旗总会) at Fuzhou Road which was also built in 1925.
The famous Shanghai Club Building (上海英国总会) at the Bund, on the other hand, was for British Expats in Shanghai at the time.








by Passion on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangfulin Relics Park** - 广富林遗址公园*








by .  on 500px





*The Bund Financial Centre (BFC) - 外滩金融中心*








by 老陆逍遥(陆家林) on 500px






*Joy City Shopping Centre Ferries Wheel - 大悦城 摩天轮*








by 135****7447 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Refurbishment of the Blackstone Apartments Built in 1924 - 旧法租界 黑石公寓的重生*
Former Shanghai French Concession











*A Northeastern Chinese Transforms His 1930s Apartment near Fuxing Park - 沪漂沈阳小伙 1930年代复兴公园老公寓改造*
It is located near the Fuxing Park (known as "Parc de Koukaza / 顾家宅公园" in old days) at Former Shanghai French Concession








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Vintage 1920s Apartment at **Middle Huaihai Road** - 淮海中路 1920年代怀旧公寓*
Located in a historcial building at Former French Concession, the apartment is exuberating subtle elegance & 1920s Shanghai Vibes











*A Japanese Guy Transforms His 1930s Apartment in **Hongkou** - 旅沪日本人 虹口1930年代公寓改造*
Home to Shanghai's largest Japanese Community in the early 20th Century, Hongkou was then known as "Little Tokyo (小東京)"







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Jardine Matheson Headquarters Building** at the Bund - 外滩 怡和洋行总行大楼旧址*
It was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Moorhead ＆ Halse (马海洋行, later relocated to Hong Kong and renamed as Spence Robinson Limited)
Jardine Matheson (怡和洋行) relocated its headquarters from Hong Kong to Shanghai in 1912 when Shanghai emerged as the Financial Center of the Far East at the time.
It was the headquarters building of the British Multinational Conglomerate from 1922 to 1949 (its businesss was briefly interrupted during the Pacific War).
After the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949, Jardine Matheson moved its headquarters back to Hong Kong.
Upper floors of this historical building now houses a private American Social Club "The House of Roosevelt (罗斯福会馆)".


















Bund 27, The House of Roosevelt by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








Spanish Gala Dinner by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








Roosevelt Wine Cellar Restaurant 罗斯福酒窖餐厅 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福会所 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福会所 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








The Roosevelt Club 罗斯福会所 by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr








Roosevelt Sky Restaurant &amp; Bar by Bund Roosevelt, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The New Development Bank Headquarters in Shanghai - 上海 新开发银行总行*
Aka *BRICS Development Bank*, it is a multilateral development bank established by the BRICS states (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa)
*















*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Museum of Art Pudong (MAP) - 浦东美术馆







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Library East Branch - 上海图书馆东馆*








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan Shangri-La & Taikoo Li - 前滩香格里拉和太古里*








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Site of the First National Congress of the Chinese Communist Party** Museum - 中共一大会址纪念馆*








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Dawn - 黎明破晓前的魔都*








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Global Harbor Twin Towers - 上海环球港双子塔*








by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px





*Former Shanghai St. John's University - 上海 圣约翰大学旧址*








by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xujiahui (or St. Ignatius) Cathedral** Built in 1910 - 徐家汇天主教堂







*
by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px
*







*
by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Chuansha - 浦东 川沙古镇*
Pudong New Area








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiading District** Museum - 嘉定博物馆*
Jiading District, Suburban Shanghai








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Zhouqiao Street Area at Jiading District - 嘉定 周桥古街区







*
by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings at Shanhaiguan Road - 山海关路 历史建筑群*








by 管管 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan Youcheng Park - 前滩友城公园*








by 欧阳秋子 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px








by 管管 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xintiandi Area - 新天地*








by OceanFilm on 500px





*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by Heartbeat Shutte on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Astrid Liu on 500px








by 简化 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset Over the Huangpu River - 浦江日落*








by 向导 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 简化 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Shanghai Union Church Built in 1886 - 上海新安堂旧址*








by 你头发乱了喔 on 500px






*Nanjing Road West No.931 Apartment Building Built in 1926 - 南京西路931号公寓*








by Alan大橙子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Westgate Mall at Nanjing Road West - 南京西路 梅陇镇广场*








by 小D的兜是空的  on 500px





*Former Shanghai Astor House Hotel Interiors - 旧上海礼查饭店室内*








by 孤帆远行 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by iHayden_ on 500px








by 夜鸢 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangshan Port - 洋山港*
The Port of Shanghai is the World's Busiest Container Port 








by SuperPan on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan New CBD - 前滩商务区*








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan New CBD at Night - 前滩商务区 夜景*








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Adwusd on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase I - 上海天安千树一期*








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px








by Ghetto藏书家 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase I - 上海天安千树一期* 








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings at RockBund (or Waitanyuan) - 洛克.外滩源 历史建筑群*
RockBund is a historical area a block away from the famous Bund








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by QFMY. on 500px








by 🚀☀宋飞☀🚀 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by vcg-c6acbfbec437891e01113dc9cdcbd9922 on 500px






*North Suzhou Road - 北苏州路*








by qwwffss on 500px






*Nanjing Road West - 南京西路*








by RX-105柯西 on 500px






*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*








by 雪梨爸爸ing on 500px






*Jing'an Temple - 静安寺*








by RX-105柯西 on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lupu Bridge - 卢浦大桥*








by 大铁锚 on 500px






*West Bund - 西岸*








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px






*Xujiahui - 徐家汇*








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Yuan Wang - Class Tracking Ship - 远望号测量船*








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moore Memorial Church at Hankou Road Built in 1931 - 汉口路 沐恩堂







*
by 姜Jonas on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Latest **Shikumen** Neighbourhood Urban Renewal Project: "The Inlet" - 虹口石库门城市更新,"今潮8弄"*
Hongkou District, North Shanghai

The block covers 8 historical Shikumen Longtangs (弄堂, or Shanghainese for Laneways) at the North Sichuan Road Shopping Precinct (四川北路商圈)














by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px








by dgmhs on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings at Duolun Road - 多伦路历史建筑群*
Hongkou District

Located at Northern Part of Former Shanghai British & American Concession (公共租界北区), Duolun Road was known as Darroch Road (窦乐安路) in old days.
Duolun Road was home to some of China's most famous writers in the early 20th Century, including Lu Xun (鲁迅) & Mao Dun (茅盾)









by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongkou District - 虹口区*
Hongkou District formed Northern Part of the Former Shanghai British and American Concession (公共租界北区).
Home to Shanghai's largest Japanese Community in the early 20th Century, Hongkou was known as "Little Tokyo (小東京)" at the time.
Hongkou was also the location of the famous *Shanghai Ghetto** (上海犹太区)* during WWII, home to about 23,000 Jewish refugees from Europe. 








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan Taikoo Li Shopping Complex Interiors - 前滩太古里内景*
It is the Hong Kong-based British conglomerate Swire Group's 3rd Taikoo Li Project in China after Beijing Taikoo Li & Chengdu Taikoo Li.
Swire Group was actually founded in Shanghai as Butterfield & Swire (太古洋行) in 1866.
The Bund No.22 (外滩22号) was Butterfield & Swire's Former Headquarter Building (太古洋行总行旧址).
















by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession








by qwwffs on 500px








by qwwffs on 500px








by qwwffs on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiading District Library - 嘉定区图书馆*
Suburban Shanghai








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 游游荡荡 on 500px








by 士琦 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝月 on 500px








by 蓝月 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 韩豆 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan Taikoo Li Shopping Complex - 前滩太古里*
It is the Hong Kong-based British conglomerate Swire Group's 3rd Taikoo Li Project in China after Beijing Taikoo Li & Chengdu Taikoo Li.
Swire Group was actually founded in Shanghai as Butterfield & Swire (太古洋行) in 1866.
The Bund No.22 (外滩22号) was Butterfield & Swire's Former Headquarter Building (太古洋行总行旧址).
















by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old & New Hongkou - 新旧虹口*








by 一块奶酪 on 500px






*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 海阳鱼 on 500px






*G60 Science & Technology Innovation Valley - G60科创走廊*








by bossbook新势力 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuyuan (or Yu Garden) Metro Station - 地铁 豫园站*
















by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, Where East Meets West - 中西合璧 上海滩*

Yuyuan (or Yu Garden) - 豫园 








by Albus Tan on 500px



Donglin Temple - 东林寺








by 禾子 on 500px



Subsidiary Building of Former Shanghai Race Club - 旧上海跑马总会附楼








by TT Wong on 500px


Former Jardine Matheson Headquarter Building - 怡和洋行总行旧址








by 禾子 on 500px


Former Shanghai St. Mary's Hall (or St. Mary's Girls's School) - 上海圣玛丽女中旧址








by 禾子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by u on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Catholic Xiyan Church Built in 1925 - 天主教 息焉堂 *
Located at Changning District, it is one of the few chuches in Shanghai designed in Byzantine Style.








by 禾子 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase I - 上海天安千树一期*








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Newly Opened **Jiuguang Department Store** at Daning Area - 静安大宁 久光百货*
Jing'an District








by 禾子 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*








by Stanley on 500px






*Former Shen Bao Building at Hankou Road Built in 1918 - 汉口路 申报馆旧址*
Shen Bao (申报, or Shanghai News) was China's most influential newspaper from late 19th century to Mid-20th Century (Prior to communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949)








by Luo-zijun on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the Pacific War / WWII)








by 晓琪 on 500px








by 探长维勒 on 500px








by 雪梨爸爸ing on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, there are still trolleybus wires in shanghai  








by 一块奶酪 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Ohel Moshe Synagogue** at Hongkou District Built in 1927 - 虹口 犹太 摩西会堂旧址*
Hongkou District formed Northern Part of the Former Shanghai British and American Concession (公共租界北区).
Hongkou was the location of the famous Shanghai Ghetto (上海犹太区) during WWII, home to about 23,000 Jewish refugees from Europe in the 1930s & 40s.
The Former Ohel Moshe Synagogue is now the location of the Shanghai Jewish Refugees Museum (上海犹太难民纪念馆).








by 小金鸡 on 500px





*Former Shanghai Astor House Hotel - 上海礼查饭店旧址*
Astor House Hotel was a famed British-owned hotel in Shanghai from late 19th Century to early 20th Century








by 小金鸡 on 500px






*Former Shanghai General Hospital Built in 1877 - 上海公济医院旧址*








by 小金鸡 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Year of Tiger Lantern at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 虎年彩灯*








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 陈鸿钧 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shimao Plaza at Nanjing Road East After Revamp - 改造后的南京东路世茂广场*








by 绿色天地 on 500px








by 绿色天地 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui - 陆家嘴*








by 其实我还好 on 500px





*Qiantan - 前滩*








by 绿色天地 on 500px





*West Bund - 西岸*








by 绿色天地 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Yan'an Road - 延安西路*
Located between Former British & French Concessions, Yan'an Road was known as *Avenue Edward VII *or* Avenue Foch* in old days.








by 无路 on 500px








by 无路 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Poly Grand Theatre - 上海保利大剧院*








by Jackie大麦 on 500px








by Jackie大麦 on 500px








by Jackie大麦 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BG4GNR on 500px








by BG4GNR on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 姜Jonas on 500px






*Dianchi Road - 滇池路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 姜Jonas on 500px






*Middle Jiangxi Road - 江西中路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 姜Jonas on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gungfulin Site - 广富林遗址*








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Inlet: A Historical Shikumen Neighbourhood Redevelopment - 虹口 今潮8弄, 老石库门改造工程*
Hongkou District








by 天翼老摄 on 500px








by 天翼老摄 on 500px








by 天翼老摄 on 500px






*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 天翼老摄 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)
Home to headquarters of banks & financial institutions in the early 20th Century, Jiujiang Road was then known as the "Wall Street of the East (东方华尔街)".








by 裤子 on 500px






*Early 20th Century Department Store Buildings at Nanjing Road East - 南京东路 老百货公司大楼*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)
Nanjing Road is the busiest & most famous shopping street in China. It was home to China's 4 largest department stores in the early 20th Century.








by 岁月留香1996 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Metropolis - 魔都*








by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px








by Alan大橙子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Euroepan Styled Houses Built in the Early 20th Century at **Former Shanghai French Concession** - 旧上海法租界 花园洋房*
Former Shanghai French Concession is home to hundreds of well-preserved historical mansions & houses.
A lot of them have been renovated and repurposed as artist studios, museums, galleries, social clubs, restaurants, boutique stores & bookstores, etc.








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 134****3002 on 500px






*South Suzhou Road - 南苏州路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Sichuan Road - 四川中路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 隼 on 500px






*North Suzhou Road - 北苏州路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 隼 on 500px





*Wukang Road - 武康路*
Former Shanghai French Concession








by 隼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Jiangxi Road - 江西中路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 隼 on 500px








by 隼 on 500px






*Mitsubishi Co. Building Built in 1914 at Guangdong Road - 广东路 三菱洋行旧址*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 隼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Russian Orthodox Church Built in 1931 at Former Shanghai French Concession - 旧法租界 东正教圣母大堂*








by 隼 on 500px








by 隼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Xuess on 500px








by Xuess on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former British Supreme Court for China** - 英国在华最高法院旧址*
Completed in 1871, the Bund No.33 (外滩33号) consists of 2 historical buildings.
They were the location of the Former British Supreme Court for China & the Former British Consulate-General in Shanghai (英国驻沪总领馆旧址).
The other foreign court within the Shanghai British & American Concession was the *United States Court for China **(上海美国法院)*.








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cargo Ships on the Huangpu River - 黄浦江货轮*








by 在路上 on 500px








by Ivan Z on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old & New Shanghai - 新旧上海滩*








by 阿成_Inspire on 500px








by 阿成_Inspire on 500px








by 放羊君 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px








by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*AI Plaza at West Bund New CBD - 西岸智塔*








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*AI Plaza at West Bund New CBD - 西岸智塔* 








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 露露 on 500px








by 浩楠 on 500px








by Daniel_pu  on 500px








by 吖、 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)
The Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the WWII).








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by `自╮ 由。on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiao Tong University** Old Library - 上海交大 老图书馆







*








by `自╮ 由。on 500px








by `自╮ 由。on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanmingyuan Road - 圆明园路*








by 朝霞的初吻 on 500px





*Nanjing Road East - 南京东路*








by 日落大盗 on 500px








by 陈俊杰 on 500px








by 老玉米 on 500px






*Jiangyin Road - 江阴路*








by qwwffss on 500px






*Yongkang Road - 永康路*








by Tiffany💜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Huaihai Road - 淮海中路*








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Old Downtown - 浦西中心城区*








by ShalLwe on 500px








by ShalLwe on 500px








by ShalLwe on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai National Exhibition and Convention Center** - 上海 国家会展中心







*








by ShalLwe  on 500px








by ShalLwe  on 500px








by ShalLwe  on 500px








by ShalLwe  on 500px








by ShalLwe  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*ShanghaiTech University **- 上海科技大学















*
by CiferXu  on 500px
*







*
by CiferXu  on 500px
*







*
by CiferXu  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 向导 on 500px








by 向导 on 500px








by 向导 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 走不尽的南巷 on 500px








by WANG JM on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 韩豆 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road West Area - 南京西路*
Nanjing Road (West) is known as "the Fifth Avenue of China"








by 韩豆 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Trees and Historical Buildings at **Hongkou District** - 老虹口 樱花季*
Hongkou District formed Northern Part of the Former Shanghai British and American Concession (英美公共租界北区).
It was home to Shanghai's largest Japanese community in the early 20th Century, and was then knwon as "Little Tokyo (小東京)".
Hongkou was also the location of the famous Shanghai Ghetto (上海犹太区) during WWII, home to about 23,000 Jewish refugees from Europe in the 1930s & 40s.








by 定宇-s on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings Under Revamp at Shanghai Old Town - 上海老城厢 修缮中的历史建筑*
Shanghai Old Town was the Seat of the Historical Shanghai County (上海县县城), it was known as the "Chinese Town (上海华界)" during colonial era.
The old walled town was located in Nanshi Area (南市区), to the south of the Former Shanghai French Concession.








by 133****8312 on 500px






*People Practising Saxophones by the Huangpu River - 黄浦江畔 练习萨克斯管的市民*








by 133****8312 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Inlet: A Historical Shikumen Neighbourhood Redevelopment - 虹口 今潮8弄 石库门改造工程*
Hongkou District








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Shanghai French Concession** - 旧上海法租界*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px






*Former **Shanghai French Concession** (Avenue Joffre) Police Station - 旧上海法租界 霞飞路巡捕房*
It was one of 6 police stations at the Former Shanghai French Concession.
Avenue Joffre is known as Huaihai Road (淮海路) these days.








by 基诺Genovision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 赤瞳 on 500px








by 赵为 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xujiahui Shopping Precinct - 徐家汇商圈*








by 姜Jonas on 500px






*Historical Art Deco Buildings at Waima Road (South Bund) - 南外滩 外马路 装饰艺术风格历史建筑*








by 姜Jonas on 500px






*Power Station of Art (Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*








by 姜Jonas on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Sculpture Park Area - 静安 雕塑公园*








by 姜Jonas on 500px






*Taipingqiao Park at Xintiandi Area - 新天地 太平桥公园*








by 海阳鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Subway Stations in Shanghai - 上海地铁站*
At total length of 831km, Shanghai Metro is the world's largest metro system

















by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by Mr.P on 500px






*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by Mr.P on 500px






*Guangdong Road - 广东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by 曾续缘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Concert Hall **(Former Nanking Theatre) Built in 1930 - 上海音乐厅 (原南京大戏院)







*
by 海阳鱼 on 500px







*Former Shanghai St. John's University - 上海圣约翰大学旧址*
Founded in 1879 by American missionaries, Shanghai St. John's University was one of the best Christian Universities in China.
It was closed in 1952, shortly after the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949.








by 133****8312  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai at Dawn - 苏醒的大上海*
Shanghai, the largest city in China, emerged from lockdown today








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SuperPan on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SuperPan on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Columbia Country Club Built in 1925 After Revamp - 旧上海美国乡村总会(上生所) 更新改造工程*
It was one of the 2 Social Clubs for American Expats in Shanghai in the early 20th Century.
Japanese troops seized it and used it as an internment camp for civilian detainees during the World War II.
After the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949, it was converted into the Shanghai bio-science research institute (上生所).

The other American Social Club in Shanghai was the *Shanghai American Club** (上海花旗总会)* at Fuzhou Road which was also built in 1925.
The more famous *Shanghai Club Building** (上海英国总会)* at the Bund was for British Expats in Shanghai at the time.









by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangpu River Banks - 浦江两岸*








by Laitoeuf  on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 菜头Kain on 500px










by 六点钟 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Bund Media Hub - 西岸传媒港*








by Laitoeuf on 500px






*The Bund Center - 外滩中心*








by Ivan Z on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Silo of 80,000 Tons Art Center - 八万吨筒仓艺术中心*
The Art Center was converted from the facility what was once the largest grain silo in Asia








by 燕子Jane on 500px








by 燕子Jane on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fosun Foundation Art Center at the Bund - 外滩 复星艺术中心*
Fosun Group is a Shanghai-based Chinese Multinational Conglomerate
















by 133****8312  on 500px








by 133****8312  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Houtan New CBD - 后滩商务区*








by 拉米 on 500px





*West Bund New CBD - 西岸商务区*








by 拉米 on 500px





*West Bund Quay - 西岸渡口*








by 拉米 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hankou Road - 汉口路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 嵐 on 500px






*The Bund - 外滩*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 135****0220 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Art Museum - 中华艺术宫*
















by 嵐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan New CBD - 前滩商务区*








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by lvyun on 500px








by 励Eloi  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 追风少年沈小狗 on 500px








by 186****2011 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 186****5878 on 500px








by 186****2011 on 500px








by 超酷的王小康Ccc on 500px








by 玺瑄  on 500px








by 赤字先森Mr.Gu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by NNT on 500px








by NNT on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by b3413 on 500px








by 锦绣前程 on 500px








by 赤字先森Mr.Gu on 500px








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px








by 锦绣前程 on 500px








by 锦绣前程 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Temple at Nanjing Road (West) - 南京西路 静安寺*








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹  on 500px








by 老板多加葱花 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 老板多加葱花 on 500px








by 玺瑄 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Rong Yiren** Family's Fuxing Flour Mill - 荣毅仁家族 福新面粉厂旧址*
Rong Yiren was known in the Western World as "the Red Capitalist (红色资本家)". He served as the Vice President of China (1993 - 1998).








by 少昊 on 500px






*Former **Rong Yiren** Family's Shenxin Textile Company Headquarters - 荣毅仁家族 申新纺织公司旧址*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px






*Revamp of the **Former Japanese Consulate General** in Shanghai Built in 1911 - 虹口 日本驻沪总领馆旧址 修缮工程*
500px photos below show the consulate house undergoing revamp from 2021 onwards
It is part of the Hongkou District's broader Huangpu River river front redevelopment project (虹口区 黄浦滨江改造工程)








by `自╮ 由。 on 500px








by `自╮ 由。 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuyuan Bazaar at Night - 豫园商城夜景*








by 云上无患菌 on 500px





*Xujiahui Sports Park at Night (Under Revamp) - 徐家汇体育公园夜景(改造中)*








by 稷下先生 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YOGA.Zh on 500px








by YOGA.Zh on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings at Beijing Road (East) - 北京东路 历史建筑*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px








by 基诺Genovision on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Moore Memorial Church & Yangtze Hotel at Hankou Road - 汉口路 沐恩堂和扬子饭店*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px





*The Bund - 外滩*








by 基诺Genovision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wellington College International Shanghai* * - 上海惠灵顿国际学校*
Wellington College (UK)'s Shanghai Campus










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Wellington_College_International_Shanghai.jpg



















by 一鸣 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by frank on 500px








by frank on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise in Pudong - 浦东日出*








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset in Pudong - 浦东日落*








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区*








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong New Area - 浦东新区* 








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 186****5878 on 500px








by 186****5878 on 500px








by 186****5878 on 500px








by 演繹華麗 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Nanjing Road West - 日落南京西路*








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北楓 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantan Taikoo Li - 前滩 太古里*
















by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunjian Silo Creative Industry Park - 云间粮仓 创意园区*
It was converted form a grain silo








by 清风一笑  on 500px








by 清风一笑  on 500px








by 清风一笑  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by RICH on 500px








by RICH on 500px








by RICH on 500px








by Markus on 500px








by RICH on 500px








by 浩然天  on 500px








by shiningx on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by joy记录 on 500px








by SuperW on 500px








by joy记录 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TobiasDaniel on 500px








by TobiasDaniel on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
The Bund Area was the most important financial district in the Far East prior to the WWII (the Pacific War).
The cityscape of the Bund Area has remained largely unchanged since 1930s (There are total 177 historical buildings under protection in the area these days).








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 186****5878 on 500px








by 隼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Palace Hotel at Nanjing Road (East) Built in 1906 - 南京东路 汇中饭店旧址*
It was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Messrs. Scott ＆ Carter (玛礼逊洋行, founded by Gabriel James Morrison)








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road (East) - 南京东路*








by 184****5459 on 500px





*Yuanmingyuan Road - 圆明园路*
It was home to Former British Consulate General in Shanghai and Former British Supreme Court for China (英国在华最高法院).








by 184****5459 on 500px





*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Jiujiang Road (or Kiukiang Road) was known as the "Wall Street of the East (东方华尔街)" in the Early 20th Century








by 184****5459 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lingang (or Nanhui) New City Dishui Lake Area - 临港(南汇)新城 滴水湖*
Pudong New Area, Outer SE Shanghai








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lingang (or Nanhui) New City Dishui Lake Area - 临港(南汇)新城 滴水湖*
Pudong New Area, Outer SE Shanghai 








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"The Roof" (or Henderson Cifi Tiandi ) **Designed by Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession 








by XI on 500px








by XI on 500px








by XI on 500px








by XI on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Symphony Orchestra** Music in the Summer Air 2022 - 上海交响乐团2022夏季音乐会*
It is one of the Top 2 Symphony Orchestras in China. The other being the Beijing-based China National Symphony Orchestra (中国国家交响乐团)
*















*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px
*







*
by 沈咪咪 on 500px








by 沈咪咪 on 500px








by 沈咪咪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Marie's Paint Factory** Converted Cultural & Creative Industry Park - 马利文创园(马利颜料工厂旧址改造工程)*
Jing'an District

Marie's is a Shanghai-based paint company founded in 1919. It is the most famous Chinese homegrown paint brand.

















by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px








by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px








by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px








by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px








by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TheMaxia on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Road (East) - 北京东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by Happy .Ms.L on 500px





*Atrium of the Former Shanghai General Post Office Building - 旧上海邮政总局大楼中庭*
It is the location of the Shanghai Postal Museum (上海邮政博物馆) these days








by Happy .Ms.L on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*25th Anniversary of the Hong Kong SAR Light Show at North Bund - 北外滩 香港回归廿五周年灯光秀*
The relationship between Shanghai & Hong Kong is the Chinese version of the "A Tale of Two Cities (沪港双城记)"








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an District - 静安区*








by 176****0242 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pop Mart Global Flagship Store Opened at Nanjing Road (East) - 南京东路 泡泡玛特全球旗舰店*
Pop Mart is a Chinese home-grown toy / cartoon / blind box brand from Beijing
















by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Road (East) - 南京东路*
Nanjing Road (East) is the busiest and most famous shopping street in China














by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px








by 130****7769 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai "Green Hill" Converted from a Chunghwa (or China) Tabacco Warehouse - 上海绿之丘(中华卷烟厂改造)*
Chunghwa (中华香烟) is the most famous Chinese cigarettes brand from Shanghai.
It was a river-side warehouse of the tobacco company.








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Vibes - 沪上情调*








by 陈Sir on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on500px








by Schumacher-Tao on 500px








by SHANCHENG山城  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Simon on 500px








by 小曹一平 on 500px








by 小曹一平 on 500px








by 小曹一平 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Streets in Shanghai - 魔都街头*








by 胡拖拖✨ on 500px








by 至诚 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 特别(菜)蔡 on 500px








by 至诚 on 500px








by 至诚 on 500px








by 至诚 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old & New Shanghai - 新旧上海滩







*
by 老定日 on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px








by 风灵起起 on 500px








by frank on 500px








by Lumen威 on 500px








by Str_Zander on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puxi Old Downtown at Night - 浦西夜景*








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Huaihai Road - 淮海中路*
Located at Former Shanghai French Concession, Huaihai Road was known as *Avenue Joffre *(霞飞路, named after the French General Joseph Joffre) in old days 








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 仿生人的白日梦 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px








by 185****7940  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Minion at MetroCity in Xujiahui - 徐家汇 美罗城 小黄人*








by TheMaxia on 500px








by Robin on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou River - 苏州河*
Suzhou River is a tributary of Huangpu River, the mother river of Shanghai.
The river witnessed the industralization of Shanghai throughout the 20th Century (苏州河见证了20世纪上海工业化历程).








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Concert Hall** (Former Nanking Theatre) Built in 1930 - 上海音乐厅(南京大戏院旧址)*
Shanghai was the Entertainment Industry (Film, Music & Theatre, etc) Centre of the Chinese Speaking World before communists' takeover of the city in 1949








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)

The Bund Area was the most important financial district of the Far East from Late 19th Century to Early 20th Century (prior to WWII / Pacific War)








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sinan Mansions at **Former Shanghai French Concession** - 旧法租界 思南公馆区*
Located at Sinan Road, the area is home to dozens of well-preserved mansions and other historical buildings,
among them is the Former Residence of Zhou Enlai in Shanghai (上海周公馆).








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Zigzag Bridge at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 九曲桥*








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Old **Walled City** (Former **Nanshi District**) - 上海 老城厢(原南市区)*
It had been the seat of Shanghai County (上海县县城) since the 13th Century (during the Mongol Yuan Dynasty).
Shanghai Old Walled City was known to Shanghailanders as the "Chinese City (上海华界)" during colonial era.








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by frank on 500px








by frank on 500px








by frank on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 安宁 on 500px








by 春秋chin  on 500px








by 尼莫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px





*The Bund - 外滩*








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Huangpu District








by 凡迪 on 500px





*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Huangpu District








by 安宁 on 500px






*Zhapu Road - 乍浦路*
Hongkou District








by 老汀 on 500px





*Wujiang Road - 吴江路*
Jing'an District








by 钟馗0604 on 500px





*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Huangpu District








by Venuslibra on 500px





*Lüshun Road - 旅顺路*
Hongkou District








by invictus on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 138****0917 on 500px








by 138****0917 on 500px








by 138****0917 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai, the Most Cosmopolitan City in China - 国际化的魔都*








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px








by Kenny W on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shangahi World Expo Museum - 上海世博会博物馆*








by 青山主水 on 500px





*Shanghai Children's Library - 上海少年儿童图书馆*








by 余乐乐 on 500px





*Shanghai Bicester Shopping Village - 上海比斯特购物村*








by 凡迪 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by frank on 500px








by frank on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 言严不会玩摄影 on 500px








by invictus on 500px








by invictus on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿拉毅起飞  on 500px








by 阿拉毅起飞  on 500px








by 阿拉毅起飞  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Old **Walled City** (Former **Nanshi District**) - 上海 老城厢(原南市区)*
It had been the seat of Shanghai County (上海县县城) since the 13th Century (during the Mongol Yuan Dynasty).
Shanghai Old Walled City was known to Shanghailanders as the "Chinese City (上海华界)" during colonial era.








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px








by DreamCont on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Power Station of Art (Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆*








by 秋斩年华 on 500px








by 秋斩年华 on 500px








by 秋斩年华 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张坤 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 飞鱼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*CITIC Square Renovation at Nanjing Road (West) - 南京西路 中信泰富广场改造升级*
Home to High-end Shopping Centres, Luxury Hotels, Theatres, Galleries and Museums, Nanjing Road (West) is known as the "Fifth Avenue of China"








CITIC SQUARE Renovation / Kokaistudios


Completed in 2022 in Shanghai, China. Images by Terrence Zhang. Kokaistudios’ recently completed architectural renovation project of the CITIC SQUARE shopping mall epitomizes Shanghai’s inherent duality. With a...




www.archdaily.com





































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*CITIC Square Renovation at Nanjing Road (West) - 南京西路 中信泰富广场改造升级*
Home to High-end Shopping Centres, Luxury Hotels, Theatres, Galleries and Museums, Nanjing Road (West) is known as the "Fifth Avenue of China"








CITIC SQUARE Renovation / Kokaistudios


Completed in 2022 in Shanghai, China. Images by Terrence Zhang. Kokaistudios’ recently completed architectural renovation project of the CITIC SQUARE shopping mall epitomizes Shanghai’s inherent duality. With a...




www.archdaily.com












































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Shenyuli Shikumen Neighbourhood After Revamp - 更新改造后的**慎餘里*








by 扬扬  on 500px





*Jing'an Temple Pedestrian Street - 静安寺步行街*








by 扬扬  on 500px





*New West Bund Quay - 新西岸渡口*








by Parker Jiang on 500px





*West Bund Media Hub - 西岸传媒港*








by Parker Jiang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*National Convention and Exhibition Centre (Shanghai) - 上海 国家会展中心*








by Allen Yao  on 500px





*Fengxian District Museum - 奉贤博物馆*








by Allen Yao  on 500px





*Guangfulin Site - 广富林遗址*








by Allen Yao  on 500px





*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*








by Allen Yao  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Parks in Downtown Shanghai - 上海市中心公园*








by 扬扬 on 500px








by 扬扬 on 500px








by 扬扬 on 500px








by 扬扬 on 500px








by 扬扬 on 500px








by 扬扬 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong New Area's Riverside - 浦东滨江*








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 伟大的爬爬虾 on 500px








by 伟大的爬爬虾 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland - 上海迪士尼*
















by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px








by 凡迪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2023 Chinese New Year Lantern Festival at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 2023春节灯会*








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2023 Chinese New Year Lantern Festival at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 2023春节灯会* 








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px 








by 小金鸡 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People's Square - 人民广场*








by 远见 on 500px








by 远见 on 500px








by 远见 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Sino-Soviet Friendship Building at Nanjing Road (W) - 南京西路 原中苏友好大厦*








by 远见 on 500px





*RockBund (or Waitanyuan) - 洛克外滩源*
The building at the center of the photo was the Former British Supreme Court for China (英国在华最高法院旧址)








by 远见 on 500px






*The Garden Bridge (or Waibaidu Bridge) - 外白渡桥*








by 远见 on 500px





*G60 Sci-Tech Innovation Corridor - G60科创云廊*








by Parker Jiang on 500px






*Wujiaochang Area - 五角场*
Yangpu District, NE Shanghai








by 远见 on 500px








by 远见 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wujiaochang Area - 五角场*
Yangpu District, NE Shanghai








by 远见 on 500px








by 远见 on 500px






*Post World Expo Site - 后世博地块*








by 沈定宇 on 500px






*Jing'an Temple at Nanjing Road (W) - 南京西路 静安寺*








by 远见 on 500px






*Hongkou Football Stadium - 虹口足球场*








by 远见 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*South Bund Under Redevelopment - 改造中的南外滩*








by 触摸阳光 on 500px








December 25 by pikachu小智


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lujiazui Financial District - 陆家嘴金融区*








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 天天在拍 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 远见 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bund - 外滩*








by 汤思润 on 500px






*A Restaurant at the Historical **Shanghai 1933 Old Millfun** - 上海1933老场坊某餐馆*
Shanghai 1933 Old Millfun, a creative industry zone and an art center, was converted from an Art Deco (combined with expressionist style) slaughterhouse built in 1933.
Located at Northern part of Shanghai British & American Concession, it was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects & Engineers: Balfours, Wheeler & Unterburger.
It was the largest slaughterhouse in Shanghai in the 1930s and it was one of the largest of its kind in the Far East at the time.








by 长桥菌 on 500px





*Shanghai Library (East Branch) - 上海图书馆(东馆)*








by Parker Jiang on 500px





*Site of the 1st National Congress of the CCP** in Shanghai - 上海 中共一大会址*
Located at Former Rue Wantz (望志路) in the Shanghai French Concession, it is the birthplace of Chinese Communist Party.








by 威摄  on 500px






*A Roof Top Bar at the Bund - 外滩 屋顶酒吧*








by Lisea  on 500px






*2022 Shanghai International Photography Exhibition - 2022上海国际摄影展*








by Lisea  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2022 Shanghai International Marathon - 2022 上海马拉松*








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2022 Shanghai International Marathon - 2022 上海马拉松*








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*When Night Falls, Shanghai Reveals Its True Colours - 璀璨夜上海*








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px








by 沈定宇 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudong International Airport - 浦东机场*








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Allen Yao on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Parker Jiang on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Parker Jiang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*National Convention & Exhibition Center (Shanghai) - 上海国家会展中心*








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mag1cZh0u on 500px








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px








by Robin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangshupu Power Plant** Converted Park - 杨树浦电厂遗址公园*
The former coal-fired power plant was built by the British in 1911. It was the first and largest of its kind in the Far East at the time.








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Bund Ferry Terminal - 西岸轮渡码头*








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangfulin Site - 广富林*
Songjiang District, Suburban Shanghai








by 黎社光 on 500px








by 黎社光 on 500px


​


----------

